# Word association



## garethd (Apr 5, 2006)

Alright, this 1's about to go triple platinum.....

you know how it goes, i say a word then you post whatever word first springs into your head. then so on and so forth...

so i'll start it...



REGGAE


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

Roots


----------



## garethd (Apr 5, 2006)

branches


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

buds


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 5, 2006)

twigs


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

eureka


----------



## garethd (Apr 5, 2006)

bath


----------



## wiskey (Apr 5, 2006)

Westcountry!


----------



## garethd (Apr 5, 2006)

losers


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

cyberfairy

hasty edit - in response to wiskey


----------



## garethd (Apr 5, 2006)

tinkerbell


----------



## nwnm (Apr 5, 2006)

peter pan


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 5, 2006)

micheal jackson


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 5, 2006)

plastic


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 5, 2006)

people


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

grrrrr


----------



## Markyd (Apr 6, 2006)

woof


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

rrrrrrruff


----------



## Markyd (Apr 6, 2006)

meow


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

cat woman


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 6, 2006)

King Tut


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

pyramid


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 6, 2006)

Alien


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

spaceship


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

required


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2006)

bin


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

Ban


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 6, 2006)

Bar


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

None


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 6, 2006)

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

legend


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

George Best


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 6, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 6, 2006)

Mabinogi


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 6, 2006)

Legend


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

Derry


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

free


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 6, 2006)

spirit


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 6, 2006)

calvin Klein


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 6, 2006)

Walker


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

wanker


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

pbman


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

pokemon


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

cartoon


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 6, 2006)

animation


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 6, 2006)

Gren


----------



## Markyd (Apr 6, 2006)

2 Hardcore said:
			
		

> animation



Cartoon

whats Gren? @Zizi


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 6, 2006)

Markyd said:
			
		

> Cartoon


It's been done (post 44)


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

spongebob square pants


i think gren draws the cartoons in the echo


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 6, 2006)

Yellow


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 6, 2006)

Markyd said:
			
		

> Cartoon
> 
> whats Gren? @Zizi




@ echo


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 6, 2006)

2 Hardcore said:
			
		

> Yellow



mellow


----------



## Markyd (Apr 6, 2006)

2 Hardcore said:
			
		

> It's been done (post 44)


and......

Repetition goes here.


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> mellow


blazed


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

Cheating


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

darren day


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 6, 2006)

castrate


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 6, 2006)

Bollocks


----------



## Markyd (Apr 6, 2006)

Scrotum


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

Wales


----------



## Markyd (Apr 6, 2006)

Lava bread


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 6, 2006)

Rusty BLUNT KNIFE!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

dying bleeding monkey


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 6, 2006)

Extinct


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 6, 2006)

compassion


----------



## Markyd (Apr 6, 2006)

compression


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

war on terror


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2006)

(Cardiff) *arms * (Park)


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 6, 2006)

rugby


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

mess


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

pete doherty


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

prick


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

pin


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 6, 2006)

barrel


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 6, 2006)

beer


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

st marys st


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 6, 2006)

devil deely boppers


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 6, 2006)

liquid


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 6, 2006)

Glitter Welsh dragon cowboy hats


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 6, 2006)

welsh cakes are lush


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 6, 2006)

Gavin Henson legs


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

fake tan


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 6, 2006)

orange


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

bastards (?)


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 6, 2006)

Jacks oops sorry UDA


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

knaves


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 6, 2006)

Queens


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

knights


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

decapitation


----------



## nwnm (Apr 6, 2006)

celebration


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

Rave


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 6, 2006)

underground


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

coal mines


----------



## Belushi (Apr 6, 2006)

Pits


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

cough


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

smokers


----------



## Belushi (Apr 6, 2006)

delight


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 6, 2006)

Butterscotch! mmmm


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

perv


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 6, 2006)

Miss Daisy!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

cwtch


----------



## nwnm (Apr 6, 2006)

foreplay


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

Guinness


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 6, 2006)

melaena


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

UNNECESSARY


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 6, 2006)

appendix


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

footnote


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 6, 2006)

p.s.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 6, 2006)

s.p.


----------



## nwnm (Apr 6, 2006)

i love you (ps not sp)


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

_<slap>_


----------



## nwnm (Apr 6, 2006)

<ouch - ooh I liked that!>


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 6, 2006)

Miss Daisy again


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

_<gets RB's coat for him>_

Shameless


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

fraaaank


----------



## nwnm (Apr 6, 2006)

spencer


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

Marx


----------



## nwnm (Apr 6, 2006)

getset go! <don't say miss daisy again - her reputation comes before her...>


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

restart


----------



## Belushi (Apr 6, 2006)

rewind!


----------



## nwnm (Apr 6, 2006)

jumpstart


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 6, 2006)

upstart - OI!


----------



## nwnm (Apr 6, 2006)

angelic


----------



## Belushi (Apr 6, 2006)

cherubic


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> cherubic



hollis?


----------



## nwnm (Apr 6, 2006)

buddy <best I can do- your not giving me much to go on here...>


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 6, 2006)

Go go go


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 6, 2006)

commence


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 6, 2006)

forwards


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

scrum


----------



## Karac (Apr 6, 2006)

Five


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 6, 2006)

men named Mo


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Little (Mo)


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 6, 2006)

Large


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Huge


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 7, 2006)

Mine (not )


----------



## Belushi (Apr 7, 2006)

Humungus


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 7, 2006)

fungusamongus

(punk joke, sorry!)

ETA:


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 7, 2006)

Garth Mountain


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 7, 2006)

Sheep


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 7, 2006)

Bo peep


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 7, 2006)

Crook


----------



## Jim2k5 (Apr 7, 2006)

Acronym

edit: dammit i looked at page 5 and not the last page


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 7, 2006)

TWAT!

( the warm as toast   )


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 7, 2006)

T.W.A.T

'The War Against Terror'


----------



## llantwit (Apr 7, 2006)

Bush.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 7, 2006)

hairy


----------



## s.norbury (Apr 7, 2006)

caterpillar


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 7, 2006)

lettuce


----------



## llantwit (Apr 7, 2006)

iceberg


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 7, 2006)

ahoy


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 7, 2006)

cheaty postcount boosting welshmen.

Just popped into my head, honest!

*runs away*


----------



## Django's dad (Apr 7, 2006)

nuns at play


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 7, 2006)

The Devils


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 7, 2006)

Ice


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 7, 2006)

meth


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 7, 2006)

Pissed


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 7, 2006)

nirvana


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 7, 2006)

Wasted


----------



## llantwit (Apr 7, 2006)

time


----------



## garethd (Apr 7, 2006)

closing


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 7, 2006)

down


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 7, 2006)

mons


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 7, 2006)

repose


----------



## spring-peeper (Apr 7, 2006)

sleep


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 7, 2006)

paralysis


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 7, 2006)

muscle


----------



## spring-peeper (Apr 7, 2006)

bulge


----------



## Belushi (Apr 7, 2006)

battle of


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 7, 2006)

beanfield


----------



## Belushi (Apr 7, 2006)

crusties


----------



## nwnm (Apr 7, 2006)

cling ons <scratches arse>


----------



## Belushi (Apr 7, 2006)

tag nuts


----------



## nwnm (Apr 7, 2006)

waxing


----------



## Karac (Apr 7, 2006)

lyrical


----------



## nwnm (Apr 7, 2006)

satirical


----------



## Belushi (Apr 7, 2006)

humorous


----------



## nwnm (Apr 7, 2006)

slapstick


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 7, 2006)

comedy


----------



## Karac (Apr 7, 2006)

Divine


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 7, 2006)

darling


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 8, 2006)

actor


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 8, 2006)

Comrade


----------



## spring-peeper (Apr 8, 2006)

friend


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 8, 2006)

Butty


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 8, 2006)

chip


----------



## ddraig (Apr 10, 2006)

away


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 10, 2006)

trip.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

postcard


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 10, 2006)

stamp


----------



## spring-peeper (Apr 10, 2006)

date


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

Olive


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 10, 2006)

branch


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

root


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 10, 2006)

canal


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

boat


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 10, 2006)

birds???


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 10, 2006)

bees!!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

tissues


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 10, 2006)

wank!!!!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

...errr


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 10, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> ...errr




well you use tissues when you ....... dont you


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> well you use tissues when you ....... dont you




Naw naw naw, you got it all back to front. 

You posted "Wank"

and I posted "...errr"

And you put 'em together and you get...?

_<gets coat>_


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 10, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Naw naw naw, you got it all back to front.
> 
> You posted "Wank"
> 
> ...



Im such a  plank   

LOL


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Im such a  plank
> 
> LOL



So, re-rail. Ball in your court


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 10, 2006)

Wife!!!!!!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

hearts


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 10, 2006)

celtic


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

fringe


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

beyond


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

madness


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

bedlam


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

bedlinen


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

dirty


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

fun


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

house


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

hassle


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

Hof


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

meister


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

Gary


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

lineacher


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

walkers


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

stumblers


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

urbanites


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

meet up


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

erection


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

Rendezvous’


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

lazers


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

Neon


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

strip


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

Poll


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

box


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

Pandora


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

Adrain


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

ok 
Adrian


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

Ahah

Mole


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

spy


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

rock


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

roll


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

out


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

barrel


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

joanna


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

Toothy


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

smile


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

pisswater


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Bristol beer


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

fear


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

loathing


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

engerlund


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

rascist


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> rascist



'don't get me wrong, some of my best mates are eng....'


----------



## garethd (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> rascist



british national party


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

sex offenders


----------



## garethd (Apr 11, 2006)

neighbour


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 11, 2006)

(Harold) Bishop


----------



## nwnm (Apr 11, 2006)

rook


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 11, 2006)

Queen


----------



## Random One (Apr 11, 2006)

king


----------



## nwnm (Apr 11, 2006)

hiss guilotene


----------



## kage (Apr 11, 2006)

kong


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

boo


----------



## nwnm (Apr 11, 2006)

hong


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

fooey


----------



## nwnm (Apr 11, 2006)

take away


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

ruby


----------



## nwnm (Apr 11, 2006)

murray


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Henman


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 11, 2006)

Chicken


----------



## nwnm (Apr 11, 2006)

shit


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Bomb factory 

ETA: KBT you fucker, you edited "chicken" - now this makes no sense!!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 11, 2006)

Re-edited to ensure comic flow
 

Chicken was up for a nano second at most.
I had already decided to change it to choke as I hit the post button.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Fuck it, nwnm got in the way with Tim. Now we're all fucked, and that's without the bombs 

So, to recommence:

factory


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 11, 2006)

Records


----------



## nwnm (Apr 11, 2006)

criminal


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Basil (Brush)


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 11, 2006)

Thyme


----------



## nwnm (Apr 11, 2006)

scarboro fayre


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

ale?????


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 11, 2006)

Dark


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

S A


----------



## garethd (Apr 11, 2006)

south africa


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

transval


----------



## nwnm (Apr 11, 2006)

boycott


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

jeff


----------



## nwnm (Apr 11, 2006)

mutt &


----------



## garethd (Apr 11, 2006)

butt?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

hump


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 11, 2006)

lump


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

bump


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

everything


----------



## garethd (Apr 11, 2006)

anything


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

soapbar


----------



## garethd (Apr 11, 2006)

plastic


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

people


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

crowd


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 12, 2006)

pleaser


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

woman


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

cave


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 12, 2006)

club


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 12, 2006)

sandwhich


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

box


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 12, 2006)

pouch


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

icle kangaroo


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Joey

(10 pages of this and we've got the brizzlers licked!)


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

Deacon


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

dingo


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

cruel


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

sea


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

shells


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

Snails


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Trails


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

slime


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

green


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

grass


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

kneecap


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

air rifle


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

pot shot


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

pot black


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

cue


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

prompt


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

ready


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

steady


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Steady


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

eddie


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

Eagle


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

nest


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

stobart


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

essex


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

girl


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Aloud


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

planet


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

earth


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

speaker


----------



## Brockway (Apr 12, 2006)

uranus


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

mud


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

pig


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Soil


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

porker


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

dirt


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

babylon


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Grime


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

iraq


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

gangsta


----------



## Brockway (Apr 12, 2006)

Burning


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

attack


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

beat


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

drum


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Quaver


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

cheesy


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

feet


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

socks


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

socks


----------



## Brockway (Apr 12, 2006)

cock


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

socks


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

shoes


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

ankle


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

laces


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

blue


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

knee


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

jerk


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

reaction


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

torie


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

nob


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

weird


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Scaffolding


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

collapse


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 12, 2006)

It would be sad if this thread and its big postcount was binned wouldnt it?  Soooo.....The ******* Gang is great!
The Twin Towers were blown up by the CIA!
DAVID ICKE IS RIGHT!
Heh


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> It would be sad if this thread and its big postcount was binned wouldnt it?  Soooo.....The ******* Gang is great!
> The Twin Towers were blown up by the CIA!
> DAVID ICKE IS RIGHT!
> Heh



no need for that!
see us resorting to such low tactics? do ya? do ya?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

No!
No!
No!

Thats underhand and I won't have it!

(although I can't see the Ed binning it it this stage in the game tbh!)


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

building


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

demolition


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Tnt


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

kaboom


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

pow


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

terrorist


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

rucksack


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 12, 2006)

anorak


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

nerd


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

trains


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

ticket


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

I


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

platform


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

thou


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

thee


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 12, 2006)

shall


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

not


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Care


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

tie


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

community


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

covet


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

chest


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

This


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 12, 2006)

life


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 12, 2006)

long


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

miles


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

ting


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

grapefruit


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

citrus


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 12, 2006)

yuck!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

fruit


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

basket


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 12, 2006)

case


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

suit


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

tie


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

s&m


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

whip


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 12, 2006)

vote


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 12, 2006)

plaid


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

Idiots


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 12, 2006)

not cymru


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

england


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 12, 2006)

boooooo!!!


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

Bristolians


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

wurzle


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

Scarecrows


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 12, 2006)

Jacks


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

hooligans


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish bar


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

Mmmmm Guinness


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

shamrock


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 12, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Mmmmm Guinness



_(pssst - been done - see posts 103 & 104 )_


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 12, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> shamrock



fake


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> _(pssst - been done - see posts 103 & 104 )_



Its ok to repeat Guinness...Smart Ass

Tan


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

henson


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

Charlotttteee


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

paparazzi


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

Maggots


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 12, 2006)

Preston


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

big brother


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 12, 2006)

Barcelona


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

pavarotti


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

phat


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 16, 2006)

gee


----------



## ddraig (Apr 16, 2006)

shucks


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 16, 2006)

shysters


----------



## nwnm (Apr 16, 2006)

lawyers


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 16, 2006)

costs


----------



## nwnm (Apr 16, 2006)

plenty


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 18, 2006)

numerous


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 18, 2006)

Carole Vorderman


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 18, 2006)

countdown


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 18, 2006)

pants down


----------



## Markyd (Apr 18, 2006)

Paddy


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 18, 2006)

got a job....


----------



## s.norbury (Apr 18, 2006)

got fired


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 18, 2006)

s.norbury said:
			
		

> got fired


Dont jinx me i omly got given it today.....

Ok self obsession mode over as you were






shot


----------



## Markyd (Apr 18, 2006)

Why dont we just use the other word association thread. It seems perfectly alright to me


----------



## nwnm (Apr 19, 2006)

because


----------



## llantwit (Apr 19, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> because


We is all patriotic, like.

Flounder


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 19, 2006)

Gunter Grass


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 19, 2006)

grassing cunt


----------



## Structaural (Apr 19, 2006)

green pussy


----------



## nwnm (Apr 19, 2006)

green sleeves


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 19, 2006)

English Garden


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 19, 2006)

pull down your pants and start to have a wank


----------



## nwnm (Apr 19, 2006)

octopus' garden


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 19, 2006)

Pam's hand


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 19, 2006)

Five sisters


----------



## nwnm (Apr 19, 2006)

7 brides for seven brothers


----------



## Karac (Apr 19, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> 7 brides for seven brothers


Bad Musical


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 20, 2006)

Qotsa :d


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

Rock gods.

[ @ RB! Tsk tsk!  ]


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 20, 2006)

Hair


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

grey


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 20, 2006)

Distinguished


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

professor


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 20, 2006)

Nutty


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

crunchy peanut butter


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 20, 2006)

smooth


----------



## ddraig (Apr 20, 2006)

bum


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 20, 2006)

Peachy


----------



## Biffo (Apr 20, 2006)

Creamy


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 20, 2006)

Fields


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 20, 2006)

strawberry


----------



## welshtart (Apr 20, 2006)

sheep


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 20, 2006)

lmao@strawberry sheep    


shaun


----------



## welshtart (Apr 20, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> lmao@strawberry sheep
> 
> 
> shaun



well it was field when i posted!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> shaun



Dead


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 20, 2006)

punk


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 20, 2006)

part time


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 20, 2006)

barmaids mmmmm


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 20, 2006)

German transexuals


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

talking to y'self RB?

(You been on the sherry again?)


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 20, 2006)

lmao


----------



## Structaural (Apr 20, 2006)

bottomless


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

pit (yeah, I can see what's coming now...)


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 20, 2006)

Arm


----------



## welshtart (Apr 20, 2006)

fist


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

pain


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 20, 2006)

Fanta


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

Hollis


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 20, 2006)

Laurel and Hardy


----------



## welshtart (Apr 20, 2006)

tom and jerry


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

Cruise and Falwell


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 20, 2006)

Laurel & Hardy



Oops

Daffy and bugs


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Laurel and Hardy






			
				ZIZI said:
			
		

> Laurel & Hardy



That's taking "not paying attention to the thread" to new heights 

I'll restate, shall I? *Cruise and Falwell*


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

OK, I saw yr edit now... 

Daffy & Bugs-->


Carrots


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 20, 2006)

Cakes


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 20, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> That's taking "not paying attention to the thread" to new heights
> 
> I'll restate, shall I? *Cruise and Falwell*




Yes-its called kids driving me crazy syndrome & developing a nervous twitch


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

Icing

_<((ZIZI)) for manfully (ahem) posting under such trying conditions >_


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 20, 2006)

pretty sprinkles

   repetitive eye twitching now!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

Hundreds and thousands...


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 20, 2006)

Candles


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

Happy birthday

(I'm not writing "fork" cos I think we've done that already!)


----------



## nwnm (Apr 20, 2006)

to ya!


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 20, 2006)

to me


----------



## nwnm (Apr 20, 2006)

a name I call myself


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 20, 2006)

far a long long way to run


----------



## nwnm (Apr 20, 2006)

so....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 20, 2006)

a needle pulling thread


----------



## nwnm (Apr 20, 2006)

la


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 20, 2006)

a note to follow so/ sew


----------



## nwnm (Apr 21, 2006)

tea


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 21, 2006)

a drink with jam and bread


----------



## nwnm (Apr 21, 2006)

that will bring us back to.....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 21, 2006)

do do do do do..........a dear

( this could go on all night)

Maybe it needs a thread of its own........


----------



## nwnm (Apr 21, 2006)

<a needle pulling thread would that be?   >


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 21, 2006)

no.......

a female deer....

ray


----------



## nwnm (Apr 21, 2006)

a drop of golden sun


----------



## welshtart (Apr 21, 2006)

golden shower


----------



## Structaural (Apr 21, 2006)

midas


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 21, 2006)

can't wank


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 21, 2006)

Golden balls


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 21, 2006)

posh


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2006)

nosh


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 21, 2006)

Bill  Byford


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 21, 2006)

^^^


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2006)

innit! never makes it easy does RB!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 21, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Bill  Byford



No eyed deer


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 21, 2006)

stag


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 21, 2006)

Temple Bar


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 21, 2006)

free communion wine ( hic )


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 21, 2006)

_(two days in a row, RB?? )_

host


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 21, 2006)

Love tube


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 21, 2006)

_Look man, this is the word *association* thread.

The disassociation one is that way ----------------->_  


KY


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 21, 2006)

slippery


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 21, 2006)

nipple.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 21, 2006)

Don't you read no feminist literature ..the vagina hosts the penis. or envelops it so as not to make the woman passive.

Hence love tube.

KY - PR


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 21, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> nipple.



HAir


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 21, 2006)

Pie


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 21, 2006)

love tube


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 21, 2006)

_RB this is getting a bit excessive, maybe you should go and lie down_


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2006)

restart


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 21, 2006)

refractory period


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 21, 2006)

physiology


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 21, 2006)

Incomprehensible


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 21, 2006)

doctor's handwriting


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 21, 2006)

difficult while masturbating


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2006)

making tea!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 21, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Bill  Byford



look buccanette, i was young and impressionable
 

willy

as you were


----------



## nwnm (Apr 22, 2006)

waving


----------



## neprimerimye (Apr 22, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> waving



Drowning


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 22, 2006)

sorrows


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 22, 2006)

Tears


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 22, 2006)

clown


----------



## welshtart (Apr 22, 2006)

circus


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 22, 2006)

No Fit State


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2006)

me


----------



## nwnm (Apr 22, 2006)

a name.......


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 22, 2006)

i call myself


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 22, 2006)

haylz


----------



## nwnm (Apr 22, 2006)

a drop of golden sun......


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 24, 2006)

Chinese Takeaway


----------



## welshtart (Apr 24, 2006)

salt and vinegar


----------



## nwnm (Apr 24, 2006)

flavour


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 24, 2006)

tasty


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 24, 2006)

Bran Flakes


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 24, 2006)

fibre


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 24, 2006)

Mono


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 24, 2006)

flora


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 24, 2006)

spread


----------



## nwnm (Apr 24, 2006)

'em


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 24, 2006)

filth


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 24, 2006)

Porn


----------



## nwnm (Apr 24, 2006)

star


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 24, 2006)

fucker


----------



## s.norbury (Apr 24, 2006)

junker


----------



## nwnm (Apr 24, 2006)

eighty eight


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 24, 2006)

Jean Jaques Burnell


----------



## nwnm (Apr 24, 2006)

french


----------



## s.norbury (Apr 24, 2006)

batard


----------



## nwnm (Apr 24, 2006)

fritters


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 24, 2006)

mars bar


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 24, 2006)

a day


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2006)

in the life


----------



## nwnm (Apr 24, 2006)

of joe egg


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 24, 2006)

Non Doctor


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 24, 2006)

Thai lady boys


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 24, 2006)

Partridge


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Apr 25, 2006)

Anthony H Wilson


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 25, 2006)

Factory


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Apr 25, 2006)

Creation


----------



## nwnm (Apr 25, 2006)

stiff


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 25, 2006)

fingers


----------



## nwnm (Apr 25, 2006)

trigger


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 25, 2006)

Explode


----------



## nwnm (Apr 25, 2006)

erupt


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 25, 2006)

Boil


----------



## spring-peeper (Apr 25, 2006)

simmer


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 25, 2006)

OOze


Obviously mass Spontaneous @ 12.32pm


----------



## spring-peeper (Apr 25, 2006)

slime


----------



## nwnm (Apr 25, 2006)

flood


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 25, 2006)

Tidal


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 25, 2006)

Wave


----------



## nwnm (Apr 25, 2006)

build up


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 25, 2006)

demolish


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 25, 2006)

Buldozerrrr


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 25, 2006)

Red rag


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 25, 2006)

Bullocks


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 25, 2006)

Heffer humper


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 25, 2006)

Yeeeh HA


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2006)

ride em cowboy


----------



## brahaminda (Apr 25, 2006)

"you'd do it for Randolph Scott"


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 25, 2006)

so do it for me


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 25, 2006)

one more time


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2006)

something something celebraaaayyte...


----------



## nwnm (Apr 25, 2006)

"like a virgin......."


----------



## Karac (Apr 26, 2006)

Olive oil


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 26, 2006)

grease


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 26, 2006)

lightning


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 26, 2006)

thunder in the tundra


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 26, 2006)

Thor


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 26, 2006)

Hammer
Sickle
Cell
Terrorist
Ballet Dancer

Ahhh stop it.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 26, 2006)

Finito


----------



## Structaural (Apr 26, 2006)

The End


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 26, 2006)

The Beginning


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 26, 2006)

word


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 26, 2006)

Text


----------



## garethd (Apr 26, 2006)

copy


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 26, 2006)

Cat


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 26, 2006)

top


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 26, 2006)

Dibble


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 26, 2006)

dib dib dib


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey Lennie


OOOOPS I mean Bennie


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 27, 2006)

Hill


----------



## ddraig (Apr 27, 2006)

beans


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 27, 2006)

flicker


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 27, 2006)

candle


----------



## s.norbury (Apr 27, 2006)

tallow


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 27, 2006)

dripping


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 27, 2006)

MOtt


----------



## ddraig (Apr 27, 2006)

hoople


----------



## nwnm (Apr 27, 2006)

dude


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 27, 2006)

surf


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 27, 2006)

washboard


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 27, 2006)

mangle


----------



## lemontop (Apr 27, 2006)

mix


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 27, 2006)

pick


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 28, 2006)

nose


----------



## ddraig (Apr 28, 2006)

snot


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 28, 2006)

fair


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 28, 2006)

Maiden


----------



## ddraig (Apr 28, 2006)

voyage


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 28, 2006)

Titanic


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 28, 2006)

sinks thread...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 28, 2006)

in one


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 28, 2006)

hole!


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 28, 2006)

Abyss


----------



## nwnm (Apr 28, 2006)

dungeon


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 28, 2006)

master


----------



## ddraig (Apr 28, 2006)

craftsman


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 28, 2006)

cheeseman


----------



## ddraig (Apr 28, 2006)

hootsman


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 28, 2006)

there's juice loose


----------



## nwnm (Apr 28, 2006)

<? Shurely shome mistake.....> There's a moose loose aboot this hoose


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 28, 2006)

Foot Loose


----------



## s.norbury (Apr 28, 2006)

lost footing


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 28, 2006)

Fell on arse


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 28, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> <? Shurely shome mistake.....> There's a moose loose aboot this hoose



I prefer the maynards wine gum advert version


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 29, 2006)

Old git


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 29, 2006)

Mouldy pits


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 29, 2006)

Bad armpit wank


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 29, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Bad armpit wank




Errr Ummmm BACKS AWAY--SOMETHING YOU'VE EXPERIENCED RB?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 29, 2006)

soapy


----------



## Alf Klein (Apr 29, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> soapy


water


----------



## ddraig (Apr 29, 2006)

torture


----------



## roxyfoxy (Apr 29, 2006)

pleasure


----------



## ddraig (Apr 29, 2006)

mmmmmmmm


----------



## roxyfoxy (Apr 29, 2006)

mattersons !


----------



## ddraig (Apr 29, 2006)

don't u wanna torture me no more


----------



## nwnm (Apr 29, 2006)

sado massochism


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2006)

*bounces.........*


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 30, 2006)

space hopper


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2006)

fun!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 30, 2006)

frolics


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2006)

saucy!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 30, 2006)

hp :yum:


----------



## nwnm (May 1, 2006)

lea & perrins


----------



## ddraig (May 1, 2006)

on the sauce <ouch>


----------



## nwnm (May 1, 2006)

pissed as a newt


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 1, 2006)

last night


----------



## ddraig (May 1, 2006)

a dj saved my life


----------



## nwnm (May 1, 2006)

a dj saved my life <fuckin records stuck>


----------



## ZIZI (May 1, 2006)

Telephone rings


----------



## nwnm (May 1, 2006)

matrix


----------



## colacho (May 2, 2006)

pills


----------



## roxyfoxy (May 2, 2006)

im gonna be on televison


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 2, 2006)

autograph


----------



## ZIZI (May 2, 2006)

Photo


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 2, 2006)

camera


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2006)

digi tal


----------



## ginger_syn (May 2, 2006)

display


----------



## garethd (May 2, 2006)

window


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2006)

licker


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 2, 2006)

arse


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2006)

waterloo welshy


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 2, 2006)

bin


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 2, 2006)

dust


----------



## nwnm (May 2, 2006)

sneeze


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 2, 2006)

nose


----------



## nwnm (May 2, 2006)

breathe


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 2, 2006)

out


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 2, 2006)

Gay


----------



## jjuice (May 3, 2006)

pride


----------



## nwnm (May 3, 2006)

mothers


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (May 3, 2006)

Blowjob


----------



## ginger_syn (May 3, 2006)

hair


----------



## Sweetpea (May 3, 2006)

line


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 3, 2006)

Washing


----------



## ginger_syn (May 3, 2006)

Powder


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 3, 2006)

puff


----------



## ZIZI (May 3, 2006)

Huff


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 3, 2006)

piggies


----------



## ddraig (May 3, 2006)

filth


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 3, 2006)

Welsh threads


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 3, 2006)

Rugby shirts, beer guts, and piss stains


----------



## ZIZI (May 3, 2006)

Blokes


----------



## s.norbury (May 3, 2006)

M4


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 3, 2006)

badgers


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 3, 2006)

old men


----------



## ZIZI (May 3, 2006)

Grumpy


----------



## garethd (May 3, 2006)

Bumpy


----------



## Strumpet (May 3, 2006)

Lumpy


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 3, 2006)

porridge


----------



## s.norbury (May 3, 2006)

scots


----------



## Karac (May 3, 2006)

Freeeedommmm!


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 4, 2006)

for wales please!


----------



## nwnm (May 4, 2006)

revolution


----------



## ZIZI (May 4, 2006)

Devolution


----------



## nwnm (May 4, 2006)

evolution?


----------



## garethd (May 4, 2006)

creation


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 4, 2006)

shithole


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 4, 2006)

Newport


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 4, 2006)

safe


----------



## ddraig (May 4, 2006)

bra


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 4, 2006)

fumble


----------



## s.norbury (May 5, 2006)

mumbles


----------



## llantwit (May 5, 2006)

grumbles*






*As in famed limerick:

There was a young man from Mumbles,
Who always had the grumbles,
Nobody liked him.


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 5, 2006)

mustn't


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 5, 2006)

come ( brick wall)


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 5, 2006)

Village of the DAmned
Tryweryn
FWA
CAyo
Football
Crap
Hair
Bear
Bunch

stoppit


----------



## nwnm (May 5, 2006)

why?


----------



## osterberg (May 6, 2006)

not?


----------



## nwnm (May 6, 2006)

because


----------



## osterberg (May 6, 2006)

the night


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 6, 2006)

Hunter


----------



## s.norbury (May 6, 2006)

blim


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 6, 2006)

Raffles


----------



## ginger_syn (May 6, 2006)

Bunny


----------



## ZIZI (May 6, 2006)

Boiler


----------



## nwnm (May 6, 2006)

suit


----------



## ZIZI (May 6, 2006)

Birthday


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 6, 2006)

birthday


----------



## s.norbury (May 7, 2006)

brithday


----------



## ZIZI (May 7, 2006)

Is there a stutter going on here? 

Cake


----------



## s.norbury (May 7, 2006)

brithday cake


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 7, 2006)

Candles


----------



## ZIZI (May 7, 2006)

wax


----------



## ginger_syn (May 8, 2006)

virgin


----------



## s.norbury (May 8, 2006)

welsh


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 8, 2006)

unlikely


----------



## osterberg (May 8, 2006)

raining all bloody day


----------



## s.norbury (May 8, 2006)

sex


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 8, 2006)

wet


----------



## s.norbury (May 8, 2006)

whether


----------



## ZIZI (May 8, 2006)

weather


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 8, 2006)

girls


----------



## ZIZI (May 8, 2006)

Superior


----------



## Swan (May 8, 2006)

Mother


----------



## llantwit (May 8, 2006)

Goose


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 8, 2006)

Golden


----------



## nwnm (May 8, 2006)

brown


----------



## ginger_syn (May 8, 2006)

sugar


----------



## ZIZI (May 9, 2006)

n'spice


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 9, 2006)

Me! (all things nice, innit? )


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 9, 2006)

Puta Madre!


----------



## ginger_syn (May 9, 2006)

language


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2006)

timothy


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 9, 2006)

Spall

(& @ RB: la tuya por si acaso  )


----------



## s.norbury (May 10, 2006)

nothing


----------



## Structaural (May 10, 2006)

without


----------



## s.norbury (May 10, 2006)

love


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 10, 2006)

loss


----------



## Derian (May 10, 2006)

moss


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 10, 2006)

Keith Richards


----------



## Redstar (May 10, 2006)

*STONED*


----------



## ZIZI (May 10, 2006)

Numb


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 10, 2006)

nuts


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 10, 2006)

whole hazel nuts


----------



## ginger_syn (May 10, 2006)

Happy squirrel


----------



## ZIZI (May 10, 2006)

Hoarders


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 10, 2006)

looters


----------



## s.norbury (May 10, 2006)

a Lighter


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 10, 2006)

arson


----------



## s.norbury (May 10, 2006)

nick


----------



## Structaural (May 10, 2006)

the Devil


----------



## s.norbury (May 10, 2006)

lived backwards


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 10, 2006)

decapitate


----------



## MysteryGuest (May 10, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> the Devil




the details


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 10, 2006)

small print


----------



## s.norbury (May 10, 2006)

welsh only


----------



## Structaural (May 10, 2006)

ants feet


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 10, 2006)

ant'n'dec (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Structaural (May 10, 2006)

Small pair of tits


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 10, 2006)

big pair of nobs (still thinking of ant'n'dec )


----------



## s.norbury (May 10, 2006)

big pair of wives


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 10, 2006)

big pair of fish


----------



## s.norbury (May 10, 2006)

big pear of apples


----------



## ZIZI (May 10, 2006)

a pear of pairs


----------



## llantwit (May 10, 2006)

fruit on the stairs


----------



## llantwit (May 10, 2006)

Larry Grayson at the Spanish Steps


----------



## llantwit (May 10, 2006)

Shoot Tha' Dwr



Just 25 more posts to go until I reach the big 1000.


----------



## llantwit (May 10, 2006)

Machine-gun the Welsh Water


----------



## nwnm (May 10, 2006)

piss'n'bullets


----------



## ginger_syn (May 10, 2006)

wet


----------



## Karac (May 10, 2006)

mufty


----------



## garethd (May 10, 2006)

muff


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2006)

in the mule

aight g?


----------



## garethd (May 11, 2006)

on top of the mule (?!)

i'm cool bro, good to see wales waaaaay in front of brizzle


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> on top of the mule (?!)
> 
> i'm cool bro, good to see wales waaaaay in front of brizzle



moscow

yeah man, triple platinuuummmmm


----------



## Structaural (May 11, 2006)

vodka


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 11, 2006)

Martini


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 11, 2006)

rifles


----------



## s.norbury (May 11, 2006)

Printers


----------



## ginger_syn (May 11, 2006)

Ink


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 11, 2006)

king


----------



## s.norbury (May 11, 2006)

ink


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 11, 2006)

spots


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 11, 2006)

acne


----------



## s.norbury (May 11, 2006)

1939


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 11, 2006)

walked across the USA


----------



## s.norbury (May 11, 2006)

Mami


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 11, 2006)

vice


----------



## s.norbury (May 11, 2006)

vice mami


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 11, 2006)

vanilla ice


----------



## s.norbury (May 11, 2006)

strawberry


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 11, 2006)

switchblade


----------



## s.norbury (May 11, 2006)

too hard


----------



## Structaural (May 12, 2006)

Pure Mathematics


----------



## llantwit (May 12, 2006)

Dirty physics


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 12, 2006)

dirty sanchez


----------



## s.norbury (May 12, 2006)

welsh


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 12, 2006)

sheepshaggers


----------



## s.norbury (May 12, 2006)

virgin


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 12, 2006)

ridiculous


----------



## llantwit (May 12, 2006)

..ly shaped turnip


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 12, 2006)

Ester Ranzen


----------



## llantwit (May 12, 2006)

"Vegie fun with Esther'*














*proposed title for Esther's forthcoming celebrity cookbook/sex manual


----------



## ginger_syn (May 12, 2006)

sick


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 12, 2006)

puppies


----------



## Structaural (May 12, 2006)

norks


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 12, 2006)

dirty pillows


----------



## ginger_syn (May 12, 2006)

laundry


----------



## Structaural (May 12, 2006)

front flumps


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 12, 2006)

pearl necklace


----------



## Structaural (May 12, 2006)

Vermeer


----------



## llantwit (May 12, 2006)

Nice save there with the art reference - bit of culcha, that's what this thread needs:

Dutch Horndog


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 12, 2006)

clog fucker


----------



## Structaural (May 12, 2006)

horse breeder

(fokkan is dutch for breeder - pronounced fokker)


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 12, 2006)

school teacher


----------



## Structaural (May 12, 2006)

Sting


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 12, 2006)

wasp


----------



## geminisnake (May 12, 2006)

Rugby


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 12, 2006)

wankers


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 12, 2006)

cricket


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2006)

cunts


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 12, 2006)

Cricket (oops!)


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 12, 2006)

Dustbin lids


----------



## garethd (May 12, 2006)

shields


----------



## ginger_syn (May 12, 2006)

Dead Spartans


----------



## s.norbury (May 12, 2006)

vestal virgins


----------



## ginger_syn (May 13, 2006)

Rare


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 13, 2006)

Groooves


----------



## colacho (May 14, 2006)

Mamma's got a brand new bag


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2006)

shoplifting


----------



## llantwit (May 14, 2006)

Cricketers


----------



## s.norbury (May 14, 2006)

The Toll Bar, Ambergate


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2006)

pissed posters


----------



## s.norbury (May 14, 2006)

past caring


----------



## llantwit (May 14, 2006)

cricketers


----------



## s.norbury (May 14, 2006)

montgomeryshire


----------



## llantwit (May 14, 2006)

Cricket?


----------



## ginger_syn (May 15, 2006)

box


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2006)

smelly plastic


----------



## ginger_syn (May 15, 2006)

bucket


----------



## Structaural (May 15, 2006)

seaside


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 15, 2006)

beach cricket


----------



## ginger_syn (May 15, 2006)

bonfire


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 15, 2006)

stumps


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2006)

ashes


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 15, 2006)

to ashes (if only! )


----------



## ginger_syn (May 15, 2006)

burn


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2006)

it all night all day


----------



## nwnm (May 16, 2006)

all day and all of the night


----------



## Structaural (May 16, 2006)

Waterloo Sunset


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

out his bum


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 16, 2006)

bargepole (as in "not with..." )


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

up his bum


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 16, 2006)

hit for six


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 16, 2006)

you really are two sad little men arent you?


----------



## Derian (May 16, 2006)

sticky wicket


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> you really are two sad little men arent you?



come on play by the rules ww! 
have you sorted that game out for us yet?


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 16, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> come on play by the rules ww!
> have you sorted that game out for us yet?


what, the rules whereby you and the KFC bucket man trade insults with each othe about me? - how high brow of you!  

Play nice now children. I wish my time was as action packed as yours!


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

well think of something clever to retort then.

and why do u always avoid questions put to you?  

are you sorting this game of cricket and the next meet out for us as promised or not?


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 16, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> sticky wicket



stumped

*****************

@ WW: Stop fucking derailing the word association  If you can't be arsed following the thread for what it is, at least don't go trolling it


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 16, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> well think of something clever to retort then.
> 
> and why do u always avoid questions put to you?
> 
> are you sorting this game of cricket and the next meet out for us as promised or not?


No - after yours and bargain buckets continual insults I couldn’t think of a good reason to want to meet with you socially im afraid.  It would just be like baby sitting on your day off.


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 16, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> stumped
> 
> *****************
> 
> @ WW: Stop fucking derailing the word association  If you can't be arsed following the thread for what it is, at least don't go trolling it


shut up! - who died and made you god anyway? - word association - i dont see much word association going on - just insults! dont try and claim this is a proper thread just to suit your needs all of a sudden.


----------



## Derian (May 16, 2006)

googley


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> No - after yours and bargain buckets continual insults I couldn’t think of a good reason to want to meet with you socially im afraid.  It would just be like baby sitting on your day off.



so you're gonna let the whole forum down and renage on your promise cos of us 2 messing about on here?  
you are a pathetic coward and never had any intention of doing it in the first place! cha! go back to pen pushing ya desk monkey




			
				Derian said:
			
		

> googley


heads!


----------



## Derian (May 16, 2006)

maiden over


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

my knee


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 16, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> so you're gonna let the whole forum down and renage on your promise cos of us 2 messing about on here?
> you are a pathetic coward and never had any intention of doing it in the first place! cha! go back to pen pushing ya desk monkey



keep dreaming mate! - coward? - i just have no interest in meeting you socially and as you will be there why would i bother.  You have no idea what my job involves so please keep your innacurate comments to yourself in that respect.  Or should i jump to conclusions and ask how many girls have not phoned you back after a first date lately?  - it seems other people dont want to meet you socially even after meeting you!


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 16, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> my knee



spanked


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> keep dreaming mate! - coward? - i just have no interest in meeting you socially and as you will be there why would i bother.  You have no idea what my job involves so please keep your innacurate comments to yourself in that respect.  Or should i jump to conclusions and ask how many girls have not phoned you back after a first date lately?  - it seems other people dont want to meet you socially even after meeting you!



ah the big clever man! teehee 
what about your promise to sort out a cricket match, or are ya scared you'd get beaten in your beloved sport (which you don't seem to post about much considering )
you work in town in an office opposite the hilton  i presume they have desks there and you have to sit behind one.

e2a - i won't come then, where's yer pathetic excuses now?


----------



## Derian (May 16, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> spanked



slipper


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 16, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> slipper



at the slips


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

butterfingers


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 16, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> ah the big clever man! teehee
> what about your promise to sort out a cricket match, or are ya scared you'd get beaten in your beloved sport (which you don't seem to post about much considering )
> you work in town in an office opposite the hilton  i presume they have desks there and you have to sit behind one.
> 
> e2a - i won't come then, where's yer pathetic excuses now?


used to work there!


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 16, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> butterfingers



<changed that quick, didn't ya >

dropped one


----------



## Derian (May 16, 2006)

run out


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 16, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> run out



down and out


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

it smells (the one col dropped and derian was running away from)


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 16, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> it smells


_
<slow, slow, way too slow butterfingers!>_

teen spirit


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> _
> <slow, slow, way too slow butterfingers!>_
> 
> teen spirit



ce?


----------



## Structaural (May 16, 2006)

¿que?


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 16, 2006)

Manuel


----------



## ginger_syn (May 16, 2006)

hamster


----------



## Structaural (May 16, 2006)

Pet Shop boys


----------



## ginger_syn (May 16, 2006)

cheese


----------



## Derian (May 16, 2006)

mouse


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 16, 2006)

trap


----------



## Derian (May 16, 2006)

pony


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

crap


----------



## Derian (May 16, 2006)

dice


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

furry


----------



## Derian (May 16, 2006)

animals


----------



## ginger_syn (May 16, 2006)

farm


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 16, 2006)

Orwell


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 16, 2006)

Barca Ole

(  sets off in my Spanish mode )_


----------



## llantwit (May 16, 2006)

Bullet holes in the cemetary walls


----------



## llantwit (May 16, 2006)

(orwell like cricket, btw)


----------



## Derian (May 16, 2006)

willow


----------



## llantwit (May 16, 2006)

linseed oil


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 16, 2006)

Lubricant


----------



## llantwit (May 16, 2006)

Barmy Army in Lubed Bear-Belly Orgy Shocker!


----------



## Derian (May 16, 2006)

Sun


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 16, 2006)




----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 16, 2006)

I shining weather is sweet oh


----------



## Derian (May 16, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

>




Sun reader


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 16, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Sun reader


ignoramus


----------



## Derian (May 16, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> ignoramus




desolate


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 16, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> ignoramus


self portrait


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 16, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> self portrait


pot / kettle


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 16, 2006)




----------



## waterloowelshy (May 16, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> desolate


Vacuous


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 16, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Vacuous



Cricket fans


----------



## Derian (May 16, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Vacuous




inane


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 16, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> inane



insane


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 16, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Cricket fans


envious


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 16, 2006)

Membrane


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Vacuous



we'll have none of that please!


----------



## ginger_syn (May 16, 2006)

mucus


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 16, 2006)

colitis


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 16, 2006)

pain in the arse


----------



## ginger_syn (May 16, 2006)

piles


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 16, 2006)

cash


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 16, 2006)

point


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 16, 2006)

blank


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 16, 2006)

Cheque


----------



## ginger_syn (May 16, 2006)

stripes


----------



## Structaural (May 17, 2006)

Tigger


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2006)

beer


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 17, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> we'll have none of that please!


you making the rules up again twat?


----------



## llantwit (May 17, 2006)

bear


grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## llantwit (May 17, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> you making the rules up again twat?


Leave it out now, dude. It's starting to become tiresome.


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 17, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Leave it out now, dude. It's starting to become tiresome.


thanks for caring. but it was a response to ddraig and not you. just wondering why he seems to be the mod all of a sudden? - is he a mod now? can he say what we can and cant post? - or am i missing something?


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2006)

care


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 17, 2006)

a lot


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2006)

much


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 17, 2006)

Happening bra?


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2006)

safe


----------



## ZIZI (May 17, 2006)

House


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 17, 2006)

Bingo!


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2006)

gran


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 17, 2006)

blue rinse


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 17, 2006)

bingo wings


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2006)

grab a granny


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 17, 2006)

bowl 'er over


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 17, 2006)

in the clover


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 17, 2006)

roamin' in the gloamin'


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 17, 2006)

sweatys ( as in sweaty socks -jocks , not that scots are sweaty you understand )


----------



## llantwit (May 17, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> thanks for caring. but it was a response to ddraig and not you. just wondering why he seems to be the mod all of a sudden? - is he a mod now? can he say what we can and cant post? - or am i missing something?


I think yer missing the point at which a dead donkey should be flogged no more - no offense meant, honestly, like.


----------



## llantwit (May 17, 2006)

Betty*





*As in sweaty Betty, purveyor of fine Indian food in the Ponty of yesteryear.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 17, 2006)

Queen of Spades!


----------



## Structaural (May 17, 2006)

Di


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 17, 2006)

conspiracy!!


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2006)

America


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 17, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I think yer missing the point at which a dead donkey should be flogged no more - no offense meant, honestly, like.


no offence taken. just don't like to be told what you can and cant say. as you were!


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 17, 2006)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> America



oil


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2006)

blood


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 17, 2006)

fire.


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2006)

barbed wire


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 17, 2006)

love


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 17, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> love



hate


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 17, 2006)

pretty _ machine


----------



## ginger_syn (May 17, 2006)

further down the spiral


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 17, 2006)

Spiral Tribe


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2006)

munt


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2006)

stomp


----------



## ginger_syn (May 17, 2006)

party


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2006)

Rave!


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 17, 2006)

ecstacy


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2006)

rush


----------



## ginger_syn (May 17, 2006)

basket


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 17, 2006)

case


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2006)

head


----------



## ginger_syn (May 17, 2006)

cheese


----------



## Ranbay (May 18, 2006)

crisps


----------



## llantwit (May 18, 2006)

Kenneth Williams


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 18, 2006)

Matron


----------



## Structaural (May 18, 2006)

Hyuk Hyuk Hyuk Hyuk


----------



## ginger_syn (May 18, 2006)

freaked


----------



## ddraig (May 18, 2006)

right out


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 18, 2006)

run out


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 18, 2006)

Leave it!


----------



## ginger_syn (May 18, 2006)

never


----------



## Structaural (May 18, 2006)

mind


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 18, 2006)

the buzzcocks


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 18, 2006)

secret unrequited gay love


----------



## ginger_syn (May 18, 2006)

sasauge


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 18, 2006)

bucket of spunk


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 18, 2006)

salt gargle


----------



## ddraig (May 18, 2006)

spit or swallow


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 18, 2006)

swallows and amazons


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 18, 2006)

crap books


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 18, 2006)

black books


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 18, 2006)

(the treachery of the) Blue Books!


----------



## ginger_syn (May 18, 2006)

library


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 18, 2006)

demolition


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 18, 2006)

scrap heap


----------



## ginger_syn (May 19, 2006)

challenge


----------



## garethd (May 19, 2006)

authority


----------



## llantwit (May 19, 2006)

Respect My...


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 19, 2006)

Manhood


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 19, 2006)

cooker hood


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2006)

posh git


----------



## llantwit (May 19, 2006)

Hogs Tip


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 19, 2006)

Boss Hogg


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 19, 2006)

The Sonics


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 19, 2006)

Sonic Revolution


----------



## llantwit (May 19, 2006)

sonic the hedgehog


----------



## garethd (May 19, 2006)

sega


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2006)

dreamcast


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 19, 2006)

dreamboat


----------



## ginger_syn (May 19, 2006)

loveboat


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2006)

sank


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 19, 2006)

washing up


----------



## 2 Hardcore (May 19, 2006)

kitchen sink


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 19, 2006)

Black and White


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2006)

yin n yang


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 19, 2006)

Cheech and CHong


----------



## 2 Hardcore (May 19, 2006)

Bill and Ben


----------



## ginger_syn (May 19, 2006)

Dover


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 19, 2006)

Bluebirds!!!!!!!


----------



## ginger_syn (May 19, 2006)

forever


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2006)

and ever


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 19, 2006)

amen


----------



## nwnm (May 19, 2006)

corner


----------



## ginger_syn (May 20, 2006)

hole


----------



## ddraig (May 20, 2006)

bristol


----------



## garethd (May 20, 2006)

wurzle gummage


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 20, 2006)

Aunt Sally


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 20, 2006)

Uncle Tom


----------



## Random One (May 20, 2006)

cat


----------



## ginger_syn (May 20, 2006)

House


----------



## garethd (May 20, 2006)

whore


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 20, 2006)

tis a pity


----------



## nwnm (May 20, 2006)

sympathy for the devil


----------



## ginger_syn (May 20, 2006)

cake


----------



## garethd (May 21, 2006)

space


----------



## Biddlybee (May 21, 2006)

time


----------



## Major Tom (May 21, 2006)

watch


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 21, 2006)

tower


----------



## ZIZI (May 21, 2006)

block


----------



## Major Tom (May 21, 2006)

heads


----------



## ZIZI (May 21, 2006)

tails


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 21, 2006)

wag


----------



## ZIZI (May 21, 2006)

Home of the brain deads


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 21, 2006)

The Man With Two Brains


----------



## ginger_syn (May 21, 2006)

rubber lips


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 21, 2006)

Mick Jagger


----------



## ZIZI (May 22, 2006)

Prune face


----------



## ginger_syn (May 22, 2006)

dick tracy


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 22, 2006)

Pissing in the snow


----------



## ddraig (May 22, 2006)

yellow


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 22, 2006)

Dirge


----------



## Structaural (May 23, 2006)

Radiohead


----------



## ddraig (May 23, 2006)

firky fanboy


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 23, 2006)

Thai ladyboy


----------



## Structaural (May 23, 2006)

Ahaa


----------



## ginger_syn (May 23, 2006)

satisfaction


----------



## 2 Hardcore (May 23, 2006)

guaranteed


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 23, 2006)

let down


----------



## 2 Hardcore (May 23, 2006)

deflated


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 23, 2006)

Pleasure


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 23, 2006)

Bubble


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 23, 2006)

Soapy 

( and I'm gonna guess the next one )


----------



## ZIZI (May 23, 2006)

Burst


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 23, 2006)

Fruit


----------



## ZIZI (May 23, 2006)

Juice


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 23, 2006)

orange


----------



## Structaural (May 23, 2006)

Protestant


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 23, 2006)

Catholic


----------



## garethd (May 23, 2006)

priest


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 23, 2006)

Church


----------



## llantwit (May 23, 2006)

Charl


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 23, 2006)

innit


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 23, 2006)

Bobbitt


----------



## ddraig (May 23, 2006)

wince


----------



## ZIZI (May 23, 2006)

Circumcision


----------



## ddraig (May 23, 2006)

lopped off


----------



## ginger_syn (May 23, 2006)

axe


----------



## Structaural (May 24, 2006)

sacked


----------



## ZIZI (May 24, 2006)

packed


----------



## ddraig (May 24, 2006)

lunch


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 24, 2006)

box


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 24, 2006)

sweaty


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 24, 2006)

armpits


----------



## ZIZI (May 24, 2006)

farts


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 24, 2006)

lights


----------



## ZIZI (May 24, 2006)

ignites


----------



## ginger_syn (May 24, 2006)

flame


----------



## Structaural (May 24, 2006)

flambé


----------



## ddraig (May 24, 2006)

crem broulee


----------



## Structaural (May 24, 2006)

yuk


----------



## ddraig (May 24, 2006)

a fi


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 24, 2006)

atchoo


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 24, 2006)

bless you


----------



## llantwit (May 24, 2006)

my child


----------



## ZIZI (May 24, 2006)

Go in


----------



## ginger_syn (May 24, 2006)

gone


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 24, 2006)

to hell


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 24, 2006)

straight


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 24, 2006)

as a die


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 24, 2006)

Taffy was a thief?


----------



## ginger_syn (May 24, 2006)

old


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 24, 2006)

hat


----------



## ZIZI (May 25, 2006)

cap


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2006)

liberty


----------



## ZIZI (May 25, 2006)

Statue


----------



## Ranbay (May 25, 2006)

auction


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 25, 2006)

bargains


----------



## ZIZI (May 25, 2006)

Charrrritee


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 25, 2006)

Dingle


----------



## ZIZI (May 25, 2006)

Wildlife


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 25, 2006)

Jungle


----------



## llantwit (May 25, 2006)

Rumble


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 25, 2006)

boxing


----------



## ZIZI (May 25, 2006)

Day


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 25, 2006)

Today


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 26, 2006)

Tomorrow


----------



## llantwit (May 26, 2006)

... is onleeeee a daaay awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## ginger_syn (May 26, 2006)

horror


----------



## llantwit (May 26, 2006)

[ ]

Conrad


----------



## 2 Hardcore (May 26, 2006)

Apocalypse


----------



## joffle (May 26, 2006)

napalm (the smell of in the morning)


----------



## munkeeunit (May 26, 2006)

London

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=164165


----------



## joffle (May 26, 2006)

SHIT! THEY KNOW!! *legs it*


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 26, 2006)

Search Alert..!


----------



## ginger_syn (May 26, 2006)

funny


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2006)

as


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 27, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> London
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=164165



Humourless??


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 27, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> as



back yo it
 as

*If *, acompanied by a sort of side to side head movement and wave of a finger girlfriend


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 27, 2006)

Fingerless


----------



## bendeus (May 27, 2006)

Tapir


----------



## ginger_syn (May 27, 2006)

Nose


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 27, 2006)

snort


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 28, 2006)

Cocaine


----------



## garethd (May 28, 2006)

columbia


----------



## llantwit (May 28, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> columbia


Do you mean Colombia?
I've got friends who'd castrate you for that mistake.


----------



## garethd (May 29, 2006)

lol, yeah colombia

do i now wear the dunce hat?


----------



## ginger_syn (May 29, 2006)

coffee


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 29, 2006)

beans


----------



## Structaural (May 29, 2006)

meanz


----------



## llantwit (May 29, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> lol, yeah colombia
> 
> do i now wear the dunce hat?



Nah - you just avoid castration.

--------------------------------------------

Jeanz?


----------



## ginger_syn (May 29, 2006)

shrink


----------



## ddraig (May 29, 2006)

wrap


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 29, 2006)

stash


----------



## llantwit (May 29, 2006)

'tache


----------



## ginger_syn (May 29, 2006)

beardy


----------



## ZIZI (May 29, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> 'tache




 thats whatem call yokel groeth

Err Goatee


----------



## munkeeunit (May 30, 2006)

camouflage


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 30, 2006)

commando


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 30, 2006)

valleys


----------



## Structaural (May 30, 2006)

shadow of death


----------



## munkeeunit (May 30, 2006)

microwave ovens


----------



## ginger_syn (May 30, 2006)

explode


----------



## munkeeunit (May 30, 2006)

implode


----------



## llantwit (May 30, 2006)

Ginger Syn:




I think you'll find that Zizi said that word in post #597.


----------



## osterberg (May 30, 2006)

pedantic


----------



## ginger_syn (May 30, 2006)

oops 
(how do you keep track without read through them all?).

finicky


----------



## munkeeunit (May 30, 2006)

pernickety


----------



## ZIZI (May 30, 2006)

fonetickey


----------



## llantwit (May 30, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> oops
> (how do you keep track without read through them all?).
> 
> finicky


I have a photographic memory.  

---------------------------------------------------------


The rain in Spain


----------



## munkeeunit (May 30, 2006)

Your Brain


----------



## nwnm (May 31, 2006)

a pain  <PC still fucked - you'll have to sound the charge without me at this rate>


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

a pair


----------



## ginger_syn (May 31, 2006)

twins


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

quins


----------



## nwnm (May 31, 2006)

babies <aw....>


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

rabies


----------



## nwnm (May 31, 2006)

scabies


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

fleas


----------



## nwnm (May 31, 2006)

nits


----------



## Swan (May 31, 2006)

The twits


----------



## ginger_syn (May 31, 2006)

politicians


----------



## nwnm (May 31, 2006)

the twats


----------



## llantwit (May 31, 2006)

the scats


----------



## osterberg (May 31, 2006)

bats


----------



## llantwit (May 31, 2006)

Dot Cotton and Maggie Thatcher


(new and disturbing caberet double-act, coming soon to a working-man's club near you)


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

Chain Smoking Milk Snatcher


----------



## ZIZI (May 31, 2006)

dotty and bonkers


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

potty and plonkers


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2006)

yonkers


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

conkers


----------



## llantwit (May 31, 2006)

stonking
(as in, she was stonkin', she was)


----------



## ZIZI (May 31, 2006)

wonking - as in willy wonka


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

honking


----------



## ZIZI (May 31, 2006)

Bonking


----------



## llantwit (May 31, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Bonking


2 shunts and a grunt


----------



## ZIZI (May 31, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> 2 shunts and a grunt



That quick?

Viagra


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

niagra


----------



## ZIZI (May 31, 2006)

falls


----------



## llantwit (May 31, 2006)

road


----------



## ZIZI (May 31, 2006)

rage


----------



## osterberg (May 31, 2006)

wrath


----------



## ZIZI (May 31, 2006)

woman


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

womb


----------



## garethd (May 31, 2006)

mother


----------



## ginger_syn (May 31, 2006)

goose


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

juice


----------



## ZIZI (May 31, 2006)

fruity


----------



## llantwit (May 31, 2006)

lozenge


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

lost hinge


----------



## llantwit (May 31, 2006)

found bracket


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

round mallet


----------



## osterberg (May 31, 2006)

round croquet player


----------



## ginger_syn (May 31, 2006)

flamingoes


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

dominoes


----------



## garethd (May 31, 2006)

Slam!!!!!


----------



## ginger_syn (May 31, 2006)

dunk


----------



## nwnm (May 31, 2006)

piss pot


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 1, 2006)

roast


----------



## nwnm (Jun 1, 2006)

beef


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 1, 2006)

dripping


----------



## nwnm (Jun 1, 2006)

wet


----------



## garethd (Jun 1, 2006)

pussy?


----------



## nwnm (Jun 1, 2006)

miaow!


----------



## llantwit (Jun 1, 2006)

ruff


----------



## Structaural (Jun 1, 2006)

smuve


----------



## llantwit (Jun 1, 2006)

luurve


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

1970


----------



## llantwit (Jun 1, 2006)

Beatles split up.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

rolling stones didn't


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 1, 2006)

shame


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 1, 2006)

lame


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

blame


----------



## llantwit (Jun 1, 2006)

dame


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 1, 2006)

squeal


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 1, 2006)

like a piggie


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

squeek


----------



## llantwit (Jun 1, 2006)

greek


----------



## llantwit (Jun 1, 2006)

Shipping Magnate (why are they always Greek?)


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

Iron filings


----------



## llantwit (Jun 1, 2006)

Magnet kit


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

mad professor


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 1, 2006)

poles


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

czechs


----------



## llantwit (Jun 1, 2006)

balances


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 1, 2006)

in the red


----------



## llantwit (Jun 1, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> poles


Are you a pole vaulter?
No, I am a Czech, but how did you know my name vos Valter?

[Gets coat]


----------



## llantwit (Jun 1, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> in the red


In the shit


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 1, 2006)

Giv-us a loan


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 1, 2006)

Ky


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 1, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Are you a pole vaulter?
> No, I am a Czech, but how did you know my name vos Valter?
> 
> [Gets coat]




Lol-helps llantwit on with coat.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 1, 2006)

glistening, perlescent, lubed-up... [oops - sorry , got carried away]


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 1, 2006)

Lady oyster


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

flourescent effervescence


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 1, 2006)

feathers!


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

dusters


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jun 1, 2006)

crops


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 1, 2006)

top


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

tip


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 1, 2006)

point


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

arrow


----------



## garethd (Jun 1, 2006)

broken


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 1, 2006)

John Travolta


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 1, 2006)

Had it all


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 1, 2006)

want it all


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 1, 2006)

sick of it all


----------



## osterberg (Jun 1, 2006)

punky thrash


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 1, 2006)

Electro Hippies

_(well done, Osty, never thought any of the Welsh squares would recognise the music ref )_


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 1, 2006)

Ent


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

...ertainment


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 1, 2006)

The Jam


----------



## Dai Sheep (Jun 1, 2006)

going underground


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

dig deep


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2006)

pound for the sound


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

ground


----------



## Dai Sheep (Jun 1, 2006)

work


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

bjork


----------



## Dai Sheep (Jun 1, 2006)

Iceland


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

greenland


----------



## Dai Sheep (Jun 2, 2006)

snow


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

igloo


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 2, 2006)

pingu


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

quango


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 2, 2006)

useless


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

toothless


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 2, 2006)

tortoise


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

marsupial


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 2, 2006)

platypus


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

plankton


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 2, 2006)

vomit


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

strumpet


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 2, 2006)

frills


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 2, 2006)

gills


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2006)

litres


----------



## llantwit (Jun 2, 2006)

Fritters (mmmm - potato fritters from the Albany Fish Bar)


----------



## osterberg (Jun 2, 2006)

jitters


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

splitters


----------



## osterberg (Jun 2, 2006)

pabloites


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

Pavlov's Dog


----------



## osterberg (Jun 2, 2006)

Schrodinger's cat


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

danger mouse


----------



## osterberg (Jun 2, 2006)

Hector's House


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 2, 2006)

record shop


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2006)

on the hop


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 2, 2006)

pissed again


----------



## llantwit (Jun 2, 2006)

A Dane is pig(s)


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 2, 2006)

Clever bastard


----------



## osterberg (Jun 2, 2006)

countdown


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 2, 2006)

The final


----------



## llantwit (Jun 2, 2006)

Ghana Vs Trinidad and Tobago

(just to change the direction and get rid of the image of Europe and bad 80s rock haircuts out of my tortured brain)


----------



## osterberg (Jun 2, 2006)

England knocked out first round.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

english muppets


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 2, 2006)

royalty


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

bumface


----------



## garethd (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

craig david


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 2, 2006)

two bullets


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

tubular bells


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 2, 2006)

tobyjug's balls


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

shopping malls


----------



## llantwit (Jun 2, 2006)

Dogger: Squalls

I love the shipping forecast


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

kes - ken loach


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 2, 2006)

golden palm


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

menthol balm


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 3, 2006)

soothing


----------



## ddraig (Jun 3, 2006)

spliffage


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 3, 2006)

sage


----------



## osterberg (Jun 3, 2006)

onions


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 3, 2006)

cry


----------



## garethd (Jun 3, 2006)

laugh


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 4, 2006)

manic


----------



## osterberg (Jun 5, 2006)

Monday


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 5, 2006)

not again


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy (sunny) Mondays


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 5, 2006)

northern


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 5, 2006)

monkeys

( phew back to normal now , I seem to have had a rush of politics I need to lie down )


----------



## Dai Sheep (Jun 5, 2006)

arctic


----------



## osterberg (Jun 5, 2006)

roll


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 5, 2006)

over


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 5, 2006)

blown


----------



## Dai Sheep (Jun 5, 2006)

up


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 5, 2006)

Doll


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 5, 2006)

face


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 5, 2006)

the music


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 5, 2006)

and dance


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 6, 2006)

in the rain


----------



## llantwit (Jun 6, 2006)

on the train.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 6, 2006)

naked


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2006)

blue pearl


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 6, 2006)

Blue Monday


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2006)

new order


----------



## osterberg (Jun 6, 2006)

old holburn


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 6, 2006)

Rizzla


----------



## osterberg (Jun 6, 2006)

non stick


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 6, 2006)

teflon tony


----------



## neprimerimye (Jun 7, 2006)

Tory turd


----------



## Main Street (Jun 7, 2006)

Hessletine (spelling)


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 7, 2006)

Tarzan not


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 7, 2006)

marzipan


----------



## llantwit (Jun 7, 2006)

Tamazapam


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 7, 2006)

vegitate


----------



## llantwit (Jun 7, 2006)

Veganin


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 7, 2006)

carnivore


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 7, 2006)

toothpick


----------



## neprimerimye (Jun 8, 2006)

icepick


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

Hot to Trot


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 8, 2006)

sore feet


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

sour grapes


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2006)

England car flag


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 8, 2006)

dirty cloth


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2006)

burn it


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 8, 2006)

petrol on the flames


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

oil on troubled water


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 8, 2006)

pollution


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 8, 2006)

hallucination


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 8, 2006)

LSD & Magic Mushrooms... ummmm


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 8, 2006)

sunrise


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 8, 2006)

warm glowy feeling


----------



## osterberg (Jun 9, 2006)

England knocked out of the World Cup


----------



## llantwit (Jun 9, 2006)

schadenfreude


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 9, 2006)

isn't it


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 9, 2006)

just


----------



## llantwit (Jun 9, 2006)

joust


----------



## ddraig (Jun 9, 2006)

vic20


----------



## Dai Sheep (Jun 9, 2006)

Commodore


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 10, 2006)

'Allo sailor


----------



## garethd (Jun 10, 2006)

poof


----------



## roxyfoxy (Jun 10, 2006)

"A" very retro


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 11, 2006)

old fashioned


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 13, 2006)

Girl


----------



## llantwit (Jun 13, 2006)

interrupted


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 13, 2006)

rudely


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2006)

shot by police


----------



## Major Tom (Jun 13, 2006)

whitewash


----------



## Dai Sheep (Jun 13, 2006)

paint


----------



## garethd (Jun 14, 2006)

the town


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2006)

hall


----------



## ZUL (Jun 14, 2006)

concert


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 15, 2006)

summer-time


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2006)

Littleminxxx said:
			
		

> summer-time


... and the *living *is easy ...

.


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 15, 2006)

Lol


----------



## llantwit (Jun 15, 2006)

Bol


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Bol


 D'Or

.


----------



## osterberg (Jun 15, 2006)

Jim Morrison


----------



## llantwit (Jun 15, 2006)

osterberg said:
			
		

> Jim Morrison


Doornail
http://home.att.net/~chuckayoub/Jim_Morrison_Grave.jpg


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 15, 2006)

Light my fire


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 16, 2006)

Come On BABY


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 17, 2006)

crying


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 17, 2006)

wailing


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 18, 2006)

Japan


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 18, 2006)

knees


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 19, 2006)

nail-gun


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 19, 2006)

'Say ello to my leetle friend'


----------



## bendeus (Jun 19, 2006)

Indecent exposure


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 19, 2006)

naked urbanites


----------



## llantwit (Jun 19, 2006)

Bollocks!


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 19, 2006)

Family Jewels


----------



## llantwit (Jun 19, 2006)

waterloowelshy's tumescent leek


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 19, 2006)

dodgy washer


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 20, 2006)

leakage


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jun 20, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> waterloowelshy's tumescent leek


are you obsessed with me? - i am straight dear fellow. move on and get over it.  my god you just can't stop talking about me can you? - sweet to know that i am always in your thoughts but i am afraid you are wasting your time dahrling!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> are you obsessed with me? - i am straight dear fellow. move on and get over it.  my god you just can't stop talking about me can you? - sweet to know that i am always in your thoughts but i am afraid you are wasting your time dahrling!



delusional pratt


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jun 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> delusional pratt


do you go by the name of Llantwit these days too?  - or can you not help yourself responding on other peoples behalf?


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 20, 2006)

touchy
oye as few words as possible please


----------



## osterberg (Jun 20, 2006)

testy


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2006)

very testing


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 20, 2006)

moody mare


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jun 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> very testing


lovestruck


----------



## llantwit (Jun 20, 2006)

I suppose a blowjob's out of the question then?


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jun 20, 2006)

there you go fantasising about me again.  cant you just let it go?


----------



## osterberg (Jun 20, 2006)

self obsessed


----------



## llantwit (Jun 20, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> there you go fantasising about me again. cant you just let it go?


I freely admit it mate. Now about that blowjob....


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jun 20, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I freely admit it mate. Now about that blowjob....


no thanks dear i am washing my hair. 
e2a - i am sure drag is about though.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 20, 2006)

Bitchfest


----------



## llantwit (Jun 20, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> no thanks dear i am washing my hair.
> e2a - i am sure drag is about though.


Nah, he's a crap shag.  
[Flounces off]


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 20, 2006)

right, put your handbags down 

Wanton hoe's


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 20, 2006)

sweaty gardener


----------



## Structaural (Jun 21, 2006)

Alan Titchmarsh


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 21, 2006)

Trowels


----------



## bendeus (Jun 21, 2006)

pricking out


----------



## llantwit (Jun 21, 2006)

spreading ones seed


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 21, 2006)

Fertile


----------



## bendeus (Jun 21, 2006)

Cherie Blair


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 21, 2006)

Crooked lips


----------



## llantwit (Jun 21, 2006)

euugh


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 21, 2006)

Lol...
Rio Ferdinand


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 22, 2006)

fish lips


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

mash-up hips


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 22, 2006)

syrup


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

golden


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 22, 2006)

shower, is it wrong that thats the first thing i thought of?


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 22, 2006)

Gel


----------



## llantwit (Jun 22, 2006)

lubricant
(dutty forum, this, eh?)


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 22, 2006)

chocolate starfish


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2006)

crabs

(And may I comment at this juncture, what an uncouth, _plebian_ imitation of a thread of noble tradition.    )

.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> crabs
> 
> (And may I comment at this juncture, what an uncouth, _plebian_ imitation of a thread of noble tradition.    )
> 
> .



crabby!

and NO, you may not btw


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 22, 2006)

cross


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 22, 2006)

dresser


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2006)

Welsh


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 22, 2006)

Dragon


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

mother-inlaw


----------



## llantwit (Jun 22, 2006)

's revenge


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 22, 2006)

sunday lunch


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jun 22, 2006)

sprout


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

fart


----------



## llantwit (Jun 22, 2006)

clart


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2006)

Newport


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 22, 2006)

Pagnell (Motorway Service Station)


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 22, 2006)

badger spotting


----------



## bendeus (Jun 22, 2006)

defunct party


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 23, 2006)

Pimms O'clock


----------



## garethd (Jun 23, 2006)

posh fucker


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 23, 2006)

Plutocrat


----------



## llantwit (Jun 23, 2006)

Donaldist


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 23, 2006)

duckist


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 23, 2006)

Recesses


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 23, 2006)

suppurating


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 23, 2006)

Fruking


----------



## bendeus (Jun 23, 2006)

shragging


----------



## llantwit (Jun 23, 2006)

splofftrify


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 23, 2006)

whack'm


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jun 23, 2006)

whackaday!


----------



## bendeus (Jun 23, 2006)

Wee Jimmy Krankee


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jun 23, 2006)

cracker


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 23, 2006)

Fraggle


----------



## llantwit (Jun 23, 2006)

down at


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jun 23, 2006)

blackpool


----------



## osterberg (Jun 23, 2006)

rocks


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 23, 2006)

Cliffs


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 24, 2006)

fall


----------



## ddraig (Jun 24, 2006)

hardcore


----------



## jjuice (Jun 24, 2006)

raver


----------



## beat23 (Jun 24, 2006)

drugs


----------



## chupucabras (Jun 24, 2006)

cake


----------



## garethd (Jun 24, 2006)

ganja


----------



## Dai Sheep (Jun 24, 2006)

bong


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 24, 2006)

hacking cough


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 24, 2006)

dying


----------



## osterberg (Jun 24, 2006)

wish


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 24, 2006)

well


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 25, 2006)

bell


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 25, 2006)

Tolls


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 25, 2006)

troll


----------



## ddraig (Jun 25, 2006)

bridge


----------



## Dai Sheep (Jun 25, 2006)

river


----------



## ddraig (Jun 26, 2006)

troubled (isn't he )


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 26, 2006)

dreams


----------



## ddraig (Jun 26, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> dreams


no!  you really meant to say waters
didn't you?


----------



## Celt (Jun 26, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> dreams




sleep


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 26, 2006)

bed


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 26, 2006)

bug


----------



## bendeus (Jun 26, 2006)

Andy McNabs


----------



## llantwit (Jun 26, 2006)

hero too zero


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jun 26, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> no!  you really meant to say waters
> didn't you?


do you ever go a day without thinking about me? 
sweet drag, very sweet - but as ive said before you are barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 26, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> do you ever go a day without thinking about me?
> sweet drag, very sweet - but as ive said before you are barking up the wrong tree.


  EGO ALERT! 

have you not heard the simon and garfunkel song?


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 26, 2006)

Red -ALERT


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 27, 2006)

def-con3


----------



## bendeus (Jun 27, 2006)

armageddon outta here


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 27, 2006)

Bruce Willis


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 27, 2006)

grubby vest


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 27, 2006)

haha die hard


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 27, 2006)

die hard again


----------



## llantwit (Jun 27, 2006)

Die Hard III (Die Even Harder)


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 27, 2006)

Die Hard, Harder and Hardest 4 (please die)


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 27, 2006)

unbreakable


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 27, 2006)

lol we just naming Bruce willis films now, on another tangent, Samual L Jackson


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 27, 2006)

and yes we all know this goes to Die Hard III so dont do it


----------



## llantwit (Jun 27, 2006)

mm, mm, mmmmmmmmmm.
That is one *tasty* burger.


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 27, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> mm, mm, mmmmmmmmmm.
> That is one *tasty* burger.



Pulp  Fiction


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 27, 2006)

Mr Tarrentino


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 27, 2006)

filmz 4 boyz


----------



## madamv (Jun 27, 2006)

guns


----------



## bendeus (Jun 27, 2006)

spuds


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 27, 2006)

Po-ta-toes


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 28, 2006)

to-ma-toe


----------



## llantwit (Jun 28, 2006)

to-MAY-to


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 28, 2006)

Salad


----------



## Dai Sheep (Jun 28, 2006)

greek


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 28, 2006)

cheat


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 28, 2006)

death


----------



## garethd (Jun 29, 2006)

metal


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 29, 2006)

Iron


----------



## bendeus (Jun 29, 2006)

.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 29, 2006)

A lion in Zion


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 29, 2006)

Conquering


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 29, 2006)

Invading


----------



## bendeus (Jun 29, 2006)

The IDF


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 29, 2006)

The IVF


----------



## bendeus (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## ZIZI (Jun 29, 2006)

bendeus said:
			
		

>




LOL

I prefer Asda's though!


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jun 29, 2006)

Sainsbury's


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 29, 2006)

Jamie Oliver


----------



## bendeus (Jun 30, 2006)

Mockney


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 30, 2006)

tosser


----------



## Dai Sheep (Jun 30, 2006)

Kinnock


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 30, 2006)

@Anker


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 30, 2006)

kNOCK kNOCK
after kinnock - too slow


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 30, 2006)

Fanny


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 30, 2006)

A fanny knocker ???? - clitoris ?


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 30, 2006)

piercing


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 1, 2006)

vagina


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 1, 2006)

and i know that take sus back to the whole "fanny" section but its the first thing i thought of


----------



## garethd (Jul 1, 2006)

pussy


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 1, 2006)

willow


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 3, 2006)

weeping


----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2006)

engerlund


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 3, 2006)

They're comin home. they're comin home, engerland's comin home....


----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2006)

john terry


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 3, 2006)

rain moony-(my son's pronounciation not mine)


----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2006)

fraaaaaaaaaank lamps (it, way over the bar!)


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 3, 2006)

Gerr-im-ard- very low hair line


----------



## nwnm (Jul 3, 2006)

its moving home its moving home its moving - footballs moving home <yay - I'm back! did we win the war or is it still undeclared>


----------



## bendeus (Jul 3, 2006)

Witch Hunt


----------



## nwnm (Jul 4, 2006)

fairy tale


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 4, 2006)

tinkerbell


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Jul 4, 2006)

Captain Hook


----------



## nwnm (Jul 4, 2006)

dr hook


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Jul 4, 2006)

Sylvia's mother


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 4, 2006)

Freakin at the Freakers Ball


----------



## nwnm (Jul 4, 2006)

monster mash


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 4, 2006)

Bobby Boris Pickett

http://www.themonstermash.com/mm.wav


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 4, 2006)

smash


----------



## nwnm (Jul 5, 2006)

martians


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 5, 2006)

milky way


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 5, 2006)

nutty cluster


----------



## nwnm (Jul 5, 2006)

shitty balls


----------



## llantwit (Jul 5, 2006)

Chocolate salty


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 5, 2006)

coffee


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 5, 2006)

Mocha


----------



## nwnm (Jul 5, 2006)

mawr


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 6, 2006)

Merthyr


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 6, 2006)

hole


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2006)

wookey


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 6, 2006)

Witch


----------



## llantwit (Jul 6, 2006)

hazel


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jul 6, 2006)

eyes


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 6, 2006)

Have it


----------



## Bomber (Jul 6, 2006)

Bluebirds


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 6, 2006)

Superior


----------



## Bomber (Jul 6, 2006)

Lake


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 6, 2006)

Palmer


----------



## Bomber (Jul 6, 2006)

Trilogy 


[you were a fan, admit it !!I was  ]


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 6, 2006)

matrix


----------



## nwnm (Jul 6, 2006)

neo


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2006)

geo


----------



## nwnm (Jul 6, 2006)

political


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 7, 2006)

raving


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 7, 2006)

whistle


----------



## nwnm (Jul 7, 2006)

flute


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 7, 2006)

Tubular


----------



## nwnm (Jul 7, 2006)

bells


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 7, 2006)

whisky


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 7, 2006)

voice croaks


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

Cerys


----------



## nwnm (Jul 7, 2006)

road rage


----------



## Dai Sheep (Jul 7, 2006)

car


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

van


----------



## nwnm (Jul 7, 2006)

morrison


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 8, 2006)

morris men


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 8, 2006)

may day


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 8, 2006)

May hem


----------



## nwnm (Jul 8, 2006)

may poles


----------



## nwnm (Jul 8, 2006)

maples


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 8, 2006)

syrup


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2006)

sticky


----------



## nwnm (Jul 8, 2006)

toffee <keeps it clean>


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 9, 2006)

pudding


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2006)

xmas


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 9, 2006)

carols


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2006)

cerayzee?


----------



## nwnm (Jul 9, 2006)

mama we're all crazy now!


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 9, 2006)

Thorazine


----------



## nwnm (Jul 9, 2006)

thora hurd


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2006)

kill in the face


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 9, 2006)

pain


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 9, 2006)

twisting


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2006)

the truth


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 9, 2006)

honesty


----------



## garethd (Jul 10, 2006)

best policy?


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jul 10, 2006)

Liberal


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 10, 2006)

limp


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 10, 2006)

Richard (BB)


----------



## nwnm (Jul 10, 2006)

the 3rd


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 10, 2006)

Bosworth


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 10, 2006)

battlefield (first link on google for bosworth )


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2006)

command & conquer


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 11, 2006)

red alert, your trying to annoy me arnt you?


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 11, 2006)

Twlldyn bob saes


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2006)

yay!
and tesla coils to jim


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 11, 2006)

electricity


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 11, 2006)

Was the Welsh I wrote ignored in the Welsh forum?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 11, 2006)

lol was by me, i cant read it


----------



## garethd (Jul 11, 2006)

nationalist


----------



## nwnm (Jul 11, 2006)

internationalist


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 11, 2006)

brigade


----------



## nwnm (Jul 11, 2006)

spain


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 11, 2006)

paella


----------



## nwnm (Jul 11, 2006)

food poisoning


----------



## garethd (Jul 11, 2006)

the shits


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 11, 2006)

XXX Immodium


----------



## nwnm (Jul 11, 2006)

chemists


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jul 11, 2006)

alchemists


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 11, 2006)

medieval


----------



## garethd (Jul 11, 2006)

maidens


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 11, 2006)

iron


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 12, 2006)

smelting


----------



## nwnm (Jul 12, 2006)

hot


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 12, 2006)

funk


----------



## nwnm (Jul 12, 2006)

soul


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2006)

green onions


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Jul 12, 2006)

Mg


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 12, 2006)

racing green


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 12, 2006)

green goddess


----------



## nwnm (Jul 12, 2006)

leotard


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2006)

lycra


----------



## nwnm (Jul 12, 2006)

spandex


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2006)

stings


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 12, 2006)

nettle


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2006)

tea


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl Grey


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2006)

chai


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 12, 2006)

Thai


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 12, 2006)

stick


----------



## ddraig (Jul 12, 2006)

lush


----------



## joffle (Jul 12, 2006)

soap


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 13, 2006)

diesel


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 13, 2006)

power


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 13, 2006)

rangers


----------



## nwnm (Jul 13, 2006)

celtic!


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 13, 2006)

Warrior


----------



## ddraig (Jul 13, 2006)

sound


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 13, 2006)

as a pound


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2006)

fanny


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 13, 2006)

adams


----------



## ddraig (Jul 13, 2006)

down


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 13, 2006)

pillow


----------



## nwnm (Jul 13, 2006)

talk


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 14, 2006)

secrets


----------



## ddraig (Jul 14, 2006)

shhhhh!


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 14, 2006)

susserate


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 15, 2006)

soft


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 15, 2006)

if you mean susurrate not susserate. i could be wrong


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 15, 2006)

no you're not  
sound


----------



## garethd (Jul 15, 2006)

Clash


----------



## nwnm (Jul 15, 2006)

london calling <>


----------



## ddraig (Jul 15, 2006)

don't answer


----------



## nwnm (Jul 15, 2006)

the phone


----------



## ddraig (Jul 15, 2006)

off da hook


----------



## garethd (Jul 16, 2006)

homeboy


----------



## nwnm (Jul 16, 2006)

gameboy


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 16, 2006)

nintendo


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 16, 2006)

distraction


----------



## nwnm (Jul 17, 2006)

destruction


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 17, 2006)

happy


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 17, 2006)

Birthday to NWNM's newest edition


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 18, 2006)

mint


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 18, 2006)

knox


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2006)

ville


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 18, 2006)

nash


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 18, 2006)

David


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 18, 2006)

star


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 18, 2006)

Turn


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 18, 2006)

off


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 18, 2006)

switch


----------



## Dai Sheep (Jul 18, 2006)

Blade


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 18, 2006)

live


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 18, 2006)

fanny


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 18, 2006)

cooking


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2006)

good lookin


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes I am


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2006)

watcha got cookin


----------



## nwnm (Jul 18, 2006)

whatcha gonna do about it <Small Faces moment>


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jul 19, 2006)

'Ave it


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 19, 2006)

Is it cos I has got SUNBURN!!  IT


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 19, 2006)

aloe vera


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 19, 2006)

gran (my grans name is vera )


----------



## nwnm (Jul 19, 2006)

theft auto


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 20, 2006)

TDA (Take and Drive Away)


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 20, 2006)

twoc(taken without owners consent)


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Jul 20, 2006)

tic (taken into consideration)


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 20, 2006)

twitch


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 20, 2006)

spasm


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 20, 2006)

death


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 20, 2006)

doom


----------



## ddraig (Jul 20, 2006)

pow pow


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jul 20, 2006)

Bow Wow


----------



## nwnm (Jul 21, 2006)

doggie


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 21, 2006)

bag


----------



## nwnm (Jul 21, 2006)

lady


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 21, 2006)

Tramp


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 21, 2006)

hobo


----------



## Karac (Jul 21, 2006)

Supertramp


----------



## nwnm (Jul 21, 2006)

super trooper


----------



## christian evans (Jul 21, 2006)

abba


----------



## nwnm (Jul 21, 2006)

waterloo


----------



## christian evans (Jul 21, 2006)

paddington


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2006)

bear


----------



## nwnm (Jul 21, 2006)

naked


----------



## christian evans (Jul 21, 2006)

gun


----------



## nwnm (Jul 21, 2006)

runner


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 22, 2006)

bean


----------



## chainsaw cat (Jul 22, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> bean




flick


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 22, 2006)

pinch


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 22, 2006)

salt


----------



## ddraig (Jul 22, 2006)

shoplift
<alo monkey, ya good?>


----------



## nwnm (Jul 22, 2006)

steal


----------



## ddraig (Jul 22, 2006)

steal salt?  
what about cheesecakes?


----------



## nwnm (Jul 22, 2006)

nick the lot


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 23, 2006)

mack the knife


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jul 23, 2006)

Life...


----------



## nwnm (Jul 23, 2006)

of brian


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 23, 2006)

blessed


----------



## ddraig (Jul 23, 2006)

*HELL O*


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 23, 2006)

hi


----------



## nwnm (Jul 23, 2006)

ho silver lining.....


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 24, 2006)

cloud


----------



## Dai Sheep (Jul 24, 2006)

rain


----------



## nwnm (Jul 24, 2006)

dance <put on your red shoes and dance the blues..... >


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 25, 2006)

class


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 25, 2006)

Reunion


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 25, 2006)

bash


----------



## bendeus (Jul 25, 2006)

bishop


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 25, 2006)

paedophile


----------



## Hi-ASL (Jul 25, 2006)

priest


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 25, 2006)

judas


----------



## Hi-ASL (Jul 25, 2006)

iscariot.

ha.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 25, 2006)

hee.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Jul 25, 2006)

no, naughty monkey, cheating.

Iscariot.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 25, 2006)

carrot


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 25, 2006)

orange


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 25, 2006)

excessive branding


----------



## nwnm (Jul 25, 2006)

S&M sex <ouch>


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 25, 2006)

H&M Shops


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 25, 2006)

high street


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 25, 2006)

coronation street (never, ever watch it)


----------



## Structaural (Jul 25, 2006)

crack


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 25, 2006)

head


----------



## Hi-ASL (Jul 25, 2006)

ball


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 25, 2006)

sack


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 25, 2006)

Potatos


----------



## Hi-ASL (Jul 25, 2006)

bollocks


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 25, 2006)

hairy


----------



## nwnm (Jul 25, 2006)

armpits


----------



## Hi-ASL (Jul 25, 2006)

sweaty


----------



## Dai Sheep (Jul 25, 2006)

smelly


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 25, 2006)

git


----------



## garethd (Jul 25, 2006)

guitar


----------



## joffle (Jul 25, 2006)

Lordi


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 25, 2006)

lord


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jul 25, 2006)

Praise the...


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 25, 2006)

chocolate makers


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

cadburys


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 26, 2006)

flake


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

M-A-R-A-T-H-O-N..... Milkyway!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

lol on a off shoot here, you guys ever see that wicked milkyway advert years ago with the car race with a red car and blue car i think with a race jumping over canyons and shit, was so long ago i dont really remember it, just it being wicked is all.... ok carry on with word association now


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 26, 2006)

galaxy


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

galactic


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

space


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 26, 2006)

rangers


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

con air (just watched itand in it Nick Cage is a US Ranger if your wondering about the link )


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

ryan air


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 26, 2006)

hot air balloon


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Honda (is air ballon in the advert)


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

yamaha


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 26, 2006)

fanny


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

adams


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 26, 2006)

deja vu


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

groundhog day


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 26, 2006)

bill murray


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

murray mints


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 26, 2006)

dirty old men


----------



## garethd (Jul 26, 2006)

sofia gardens


----------



## nwnm (Jul 27, 2006)

ice cream


----------



## Structaural (Jul 27, 2006)

I shout


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 27, 2006)

I scream


----------



## Structaural (Jul 27, 2006)

I Shout!


----------



## joffle (Jul 27, 2006)

wwwaay-yay-yay-yay-yay-yay-yay- ah yay ah yaaaaay a yay


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Jul 27, 2006)

haircut


----------



## nwnm (Jul 27, 2006)

100


----------



## ZIZI (Jul 27, 2006)

percent


----------



## nwnm (Jul 27, 2006)

guarentee


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 27, 2006)

not a


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Jul 27, 2006)

lot of people know that


----------



## bendeus (Jul 27, 2006)

Zulus sir! Thousands of 'em!


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 27, 2006)

'hundreds and thousands' TM


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 27, 2006)

sandwich


----------



## nwnm (Jul 28, 2006)

peanut butter


----------



## chainsaw cat (Jul 28, 2006)

buggery


----------



## nwnm (Jul 28, 2006)

pleasure


----------



## chainsaw cat (Jul 28, 2006)

Buggery


----------



## nwnm (Jul 28, 2006)

69


----------



## chainsaw cat (Jul 28, 2006)

peanut butter


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 28, 2006)

chainsaw cat said:
			
		

> peanut butter



:O :O




			
				nwnm said:
			
		

> peanut butter



:O:O


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Jul 28, 2006)

repetition


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 28, 2006)

repetiton


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Jul 28, 2006)

duplication


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Jul 28, 2006)

Roy Castle


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jul 28, 2006)

Record breakers


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 28, 2006)

Mandleson


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2006)

slimemeh


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 28, 2006)

toad


----------



## Karac (Jul 28, 2006)

Tony Blair


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 28, 2006)

hawk in snakes clothing


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 29, 2006)

bio-engineering


----------



## dada (Jul 29, 2006)

nano robots


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 29, 2006)

innerspace


----------



## dada (Jul 29, 2006)

inner peace


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 29, 2006)

tea


----------



## dada (Jul 29, 2006)

house


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 29, 2006)

glass


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 29, 2006)

ceiling


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 29, 2006)

fan


----------



## dada (Jul 29, 2006)

heat


----------



## nwnm (Jul 29, 2006)

thermometre


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 29, 2006)

insert


----------



## nwnm (Jul 29, 2006)

supplement


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 29, 2006)

health


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 29, 2006)

check


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Jul 29, 2006)

mate


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 29, 2006)

reproduce


----------



## nwnm (Jul 29, 2006)

fuck


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2006)

now


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 30, 2006)

then


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2006)

now


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 30, 2006)

after


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 30, 2006)

horror


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 30, 2006)

shock shock


----------



## nwnm (Jul 30, 2006)

torture


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 30, 2006)

whips


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 30, 2006)

chains


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 30, 2006)

gimp


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2006)

mask


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 30, 2006)

mirror


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 30, 2006)

wall


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 30, 2006)

flower


----------



## joffle (Jul 30, 2006)

hippy


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 31, 2006)

hoppy


----------



## nwnm (Jul 31, 2006)

free


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 31, 2006)

willy


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 31, 2006)

dead


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 31, 2006)

zombie


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2006)

fied


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 31, 2006)

fido


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jul 31, 2006)

hobo


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2006)

littlest


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jul 31, 2006)

biggest


----------



## dada (Jul 31, 2006)

sin


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 31, 2006)

tax


----------



## dada (Jul 31, 2006)

greed


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 31, 2006)

envy


----------



## dada (Jul 31, 2006)

penis


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 31, 2006)

dysfunction


----------



## dada (Jul 31, 2006)

malfunction


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Jul 31, 2006)

wardrobe


----------



## dada (Jul 31, 2006)

hiding


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 31, 2006)

place


----------



## Dai Sheep (Jul 31, 2006)

Location


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 31, 2006)

location location


----------



## nwnm (Jul 31, 2006)

vacation


----------



## llantwit (Jul 31, 2006)

pretty vacant


----------



## nwnm (Jul 31, 2006)

friggin in the riggin


----------



## munkeeunit (Jul 31, 2006)

singing in the rain


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 31, 2006)

naked


----------



## joffle (Jul 31, 2006)

redknapp


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

red herring


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

joker in the pack


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

Doctor in the house


----------



## joffle (Aug 1, 2006)

car in the garage


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

bats in the bellfrey


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

lunatics taking over the asylum


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Aug 1, 2006)

One flew over the cuckoo's nest??


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

working for the rat race


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

4 and 20 blackbirds baked in a pie


----------



## joffle (Aug 1, 2006)

bob geldof


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

mary of the 4th form


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

mary, mary quite contrary


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

cindy incidentally


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

occidental petroleum


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

accidental death of an anarchist


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

monosodium glutomate


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Aug 1, 2006)

monkey magic!!


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

wahey where the monkees


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

spank the monkey


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 1, 2006)

fake celebrity dinner


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

nouvelle cuisine


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

plate of sick


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Aug 1, 2006)

semolina custard snot and boogie pie,,


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

junior school burgers which smelt exactly like shit


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Aug 1, 2006)

spam/ham with egg in the middle,,,


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

prunes and custard


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Aug 1, 2006)

custard skin!!


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

custard skin transplant


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

semolina pilchard dripping from a dead dogs eye


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Aug 1, 2006)

By george you've got it man!!


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

they are the egg men


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

wooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## nwnm (Aug 1, 2006)

I am the walrus - googoogajoob!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Aug 1, 2006)

slow down there cowboy!!!!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Aug 1, 2006)

no body loves me,,
everybody hates me,,
I'm going down the garden to eat worms,,

i forgot the rest


----------



## geminisnake (Aug 1, 2006)

Big fat juicy ones 
Little tiny (forget) ones 
see how they wriggle and squirm.


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Aug 1, 2006)

Today I saw a little worm a-wrigglin on its belly
Perhaps he'd like to come inside and see what's on the telly
(S. Milligan)


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2006)

genius


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

guinness


----------



## llantwit (Aug 1, 2006)

chinless


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Aug 1, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> chinless


gail plait


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 1, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> gail plait



gail porter


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 1, 2006)

gale force winds


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

Cardiff today


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 2, 2006)

wet


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 2, 2006)

wet wet wet


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 2, 2006)

slippery when wet


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 2, 2006)

Frizzobleeee wigmen


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 2, 2006)

wigwam


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Aug 2, 2006)

Wam Bam Thank You mam,,,


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2006)

ooo yes please miss d!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Aug 2, 2006)

heh,,

Sunny D!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 3, 2006)

juice


----------



## ZIZI (Aug 3, 2006)

smoothie


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 3, 2006)

groovy


----------



## ZIZI (Aug 3, 2006)

Luvin


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 3, 2006)

it


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 3, 2006)

Stephen King


----------



## ddraig (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Aug 3, 2006)

Scary Mary!!


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 3, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> Scary Mary!!



barry manilow


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 3, 2006)

barry white


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 3, 2006)

ian wright


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 3, 2006)

wrong


----------



## Structaural (Aug 3, 2006)

moustaches


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 3, 2006)

Moustache Ride


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 4, 2006)

'em cowboy


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 4, 2006)

boots


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 4, 2006)

drugs


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 4, 2006)

store


----------



## Structaural (Aug 4, 2006)

cumulate


----------



## Lea (Aug 4, 2006)

separate


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2006)

split


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2006)

er


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 4, 2006)

ummm


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2006)

doh!


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 5, 2006)

nut


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2006)

cashew


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 5, 2006)

bless you


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 5, 2006)

sneeze


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 5, 2006)

tissue


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 5, 2006)

paper


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2006)

scissors


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 5, 2006)

rock


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 5, 2006)

on


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 5, 2006)

scissors


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 5, 2006)

stone


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 5, 2006)

lepers


----------



## nwnm (Aug 6, 2006)

social


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Aug 6, 2006)

security


----------



## garethd (Aug 7, 2006)

meatheads


----------



## ddraig (Aug 7, 2006)

beefcake!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 7, 2006)

cartman


----------



## *mojo* (Aug 7, 2006)

kenny


----------



## Structaural (Aug 8, 2006)

parka


----------



## *mojo* (Aug 8, 2006)

Hood


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 8, 2006)

Robin


----------



## ZIZI (Aug 8, 2006)

Nest


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 8, 2006)

love


----------



## *mojo* (Aug 8, 2006)

heart


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 8, 2006)

captain planet


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 8, 2006)

George Bush Jr


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 8, 2006)

missunderstood


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 8, 2006)

harold shipman


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 9, 2006)

Ming The Merciless


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 9, 2006)

Flash Gordon


----------



## bendeus (Aug 9, 2006)

Brian Blessed


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2006)

hello


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Aug 9, 2006)

sailor


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 9, 2006)

native american indian


----------



## *mojo* (Aug 9, 2006)

tribe


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2006)

rhythm


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 9, 2006)

stick


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 9, 2006)

insect


----------



## garethd (Aug 10, 2006)

Stamp!


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Aug 10, 2006)

postage


----------



## ZIZI (Aug 10, 2006)

Pricing


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 10, 2006)

Money


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 10, 2006)

shot


----------



## flangelina (Aug 10, 2006)

J. R.


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 10, 2006)

Johnny Rotten


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 11, 2006)

Will Self


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Aug 11, 2006)

Self Love


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 11, 2006)

Master Bates


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 11, 2006)

wanker


----------



## bendeus (Aug 11, 2006)

Palmela Handerson


----------



## ddraig (Aug 11, 2006)

Palmela and her five daughters


----------



## Karac (Aug 11, 2006)

Hand Shandy


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 12, 2006)

sticky


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 12, 2006)

vicky


----------



## ddraig (Aug 12, 2006)

park


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 12, 2006)

life


----------



## *mojo* (Aug 12, 2006)

death


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2006)

limbo


----------



## babymoongeese (Aug 12, 2006)

dance


----------



## dada (Aug 12, 2006)

twist


----------



## ddraig (Aug 12, 2006)

Shout


----------



## babymoongeese (Aug 12, 2006)

sing


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 12, 2006)

patel


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 13, 2006)

raj


----------



## chainsaw cat (Aug 13, 2006)

Michael Palin


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 13, 2006)

paleontology


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Aug 13, 2006)

Any ... ology


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 13, 2006)

(ufo)logy


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 13, 2006)

apology


----------



## Structaural (Aug 14, 2006)

accepted


----------



## nwnm (Aug 14, 2006)

taken


----------



## nwnm (Aug 16, 2006)

pinched <bored >


----------



## ddraig (Aug 17, 2006)

shoplift


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Aug 17, 2006)

bit heavy


----------



## Gentleman Taff (Aug 17, 2006)

duty


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 17, 2006)

full


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 17, 2006)

empty


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Aug 17, 2006)

sack


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 18, 2006)

full


----------



## nwnm (Aug 18, 2006)

bloated


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Aug 18, 2006)

belly


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 18, 2006)

flop


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 18, 2006)

pool


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 18, 2006)

party


----------



## Karac (Aug 18, 2006)

Animal


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 18, 2006)

cannibal


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 18, 2006)

starving


----------



## *mojo* (Aug 18, 2006)

munchies


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2006)

all night garage


----------



## nwnm (Aug 19, 2006)

robbery


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 19, 2006)

daylight


----------



## nwnm (Aug 19, 2006)

come an' me wanna go home....


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 19, 2006)

Come Mister Tally Man, tally me banana


----------



## nwnm (Aug 19, 2006)

day...


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 19, 2006)

break


----------



## nwnm (Aug 20, 2006)

rupture


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 20, 2006)

arse pain


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 20, 2006)

rape an ape


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 20, 2006)

bestiality


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 20, 2006)

sheep worrying

*scarpers*


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 20, 2006)

Wool


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 20, 2006)

over my eyes


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Aug 20, 2006)

sunglasses


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 20, 2006)

corey hart (i wear my sunglasses at night)


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 20, 2006)

elwood


----------



## nwnm (Aug 21, 2006)

blues brother


----------



## ZIZI (Aug 21, 2006)

Soul Man


----------



## nwnm (Aug 22, 2006)

sam & dave


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Aug 22, 2006)

chaz and dave


----------



## ddraig (Aug 22, 2006)

jellied 'spit' eels


----------



## ZIZI (Aug 22, 2006)

On toast?


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 22, 2006)

octopus on toast


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Aug 22, 2006)

tuna sandwiches


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 22, 2006)

fish


----------



## ZIZI (Aug 22, 2006)

Fingers


----------



## nwnm (Aug 23, 2006)

toes


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 23, 2006)

tug boat


----------



## nwnm (Aug 24, 2006)

lurve boat


----------



## ZIZI (Aug 24, 2006)

rowing boat


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

banana boat


----------



## nwnm (Aug 24, 2006)

whatever floats your....


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 24, 2006)

styrophome (sp?)


----------



## nwnm (Aug 24, 2006)

shaving foam


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 24, 2006)

riot foam


----------



## madamv (Aug 24, 2006)

wet


----------



## nwnm (Aug 25, 2006)

dream


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 25, 2006)

nightmare


----------



## nwnm (Aug 25, 2006)

work


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 25, 2006)

sucks


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2006)

haha!


----------



## nwnm (Aug 25, 2006)

ho! ho!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2006)

hee hee!


----------



## nwnm (Aug 25, 2006)

to the funny farm


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 25, 2006)

mental mickey


----------



## Structaural (Aug 25, 2006)

Atomic Thunderbuster


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 25, 2006)

mr myxlplyx

(one of superman's arch enemies )


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 25, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> to the funny farm



aww no one carried on the cool song 

oh and superman


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 25, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> aww no one carried on the cool song



sorry


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 25, 2006)

you are forgiven


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 25, 2006)

repentance


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Aug 25, 2006)

confession


----------



## nwnm (Aug 25, 2006)

priests


----------



## ZIZI (Aug 25, 2006)

Judas


----------



## nwnm (Aug 25, 2006)

gospel


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 25, 2006)

gnostic


----------



## nwnm (Aug 26, 2006)

shag fest


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 26, 2006)

orgy


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 27, 2006)

gory


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 27, 2006)

details


----------



## nwnm (Aug 27, 2006)

on a postcard


----------



## garethd (Aug 28, 2006)

please


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 28, 2006)

2 lock keepers cottage
old ford lock
london e3 2nn


----------



## nwnm (Aug 28, 2006)

first one out the bag wins


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 29, 2006)

pig in a poke


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Aug 29, 2006)

Frollicking


----------



## Structaural (Aug 29, 2006)

Trollicking


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Aug 29, 2006)

Bollocking


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 29, 2006)

mull of kintyre


----------



## Structaural (Aug 29, 2006)

frog chorus


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 29, 2006)

paul mccartney (must die)


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Aug 29, 2006)

60's boy band


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 29, 2006)

art garfunkel


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Aug 29, 2006)

Mrs Robinson


----------



## Structaural (Aug 29, 2006)

Mrs Robinson


----------



## Structaural (Aug 29, 2006)

veinses


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Aug 29, 2006)

varicous


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 29, 2006)

minx 

(you edited )


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 29, 2006)

Littleminxxx said:
			
		

> varicous



bellicose


----------



## Structaural (Aug 29, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> minx
> 
> (you edited )



what did she say? (I should have said no returns)


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 29, 2006)

It's bad luck to say. Maybe why she edited? 

There was a double posting, which she replied to, and it rhymed with minx.

That's all I can say.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Chocolatbutton (Aug 29, 2006)

Ooops.

Smiling


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 29, 2006)

happy faces


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Aug 29, 2006)

funnee jokes


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 29, 2006)

funky folks


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 29, 2006)

old foagie croaks


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 29, 2006)

dead


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 29, 2006)

pan


----------



## dada (Aug 29, 2006)

reconnect


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 29, 2006)

disconnect


----------



## dada (Aug 29, 2006)

down


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 29, 2006)

bad dog


----------



## nwnm (Aug 29, 2006)

baby - and I don't want you around


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 30, 2006)

hit (me baby one more time just you guys dont think i go around hitting babies.)


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 30, 2006)

cradle snatcher


----------



## Structaural (Aug 30, 2006)

bedless


----------



## ozrictentgal (Aug 30, 2006)

headless


----------



## llantwit (Aug 30, 2006)

heedless


----------



## Structaural (Aug 30, 2006)

legless


----------



## llantwit (Aug 30, 2006)

amputee


----------



## garethd (Aug 30, 2006)

.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 30, 2006)

..


----------



## llantwit (Aug 30, 2006)

~


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 30, 2006)

&


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 30, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> legless







			
				llantwit said:
			
		

> amputee




is it wrong of me that i laughed my arse off when i read that connection.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Structaural (Aug 30, 2006)

wank


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 30, 2006)

er?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 30, 2006)

um


----------



## nwnm (Aug 30, 2006)

hmmmm


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 30, 2006)

huuuummmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 30, 2006)

"awimbowey,awimbowey"


----------



## llantwit (Aug 30, 2006)

Ahwoooo ooo ooo ooh a wimowehhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeewwwweeeee


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

in the jungle the quiet jungle.....


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

that musics lost it's taste so try another flavour...

ant muserrrrrrrikkkkkkkkk!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

the lion sleeps tonight


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

damn i was just out


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

maybe you were a re-issue


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> that musics lost it's taste so try another flavour...
> 
> ant muserrrrrrrikkkkkkkkk!



don't step on an ant


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

adam ant


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

Come on Eileen, well I swear (what he means)
At this moment, you mean everything
With you in that dress my thoughts I confess
Verge on dirty
Ah come on Eileen


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

too rye ay


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

dexy


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

geno geno geno geno


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

errrr
gino
not genome silly!


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

nah geno as in Geno Washington and the Ram Jam Band....


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

president


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

chimpeach


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

monkeyfruit


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

munkeeunit


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

urban


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

rural


----------



## Structaural (Aug 31, 2006)

fields


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

tractoooooorrrs


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2006)

smell


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

salts


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

of the earth


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

middle earth


----------



## Structaural (Aug 31, 2006)

shit books


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

toilet paper


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 31, 2006)

toilet duck


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

duck and cover


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 31, 2006)

nuclear BOMB!


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

depleted uranium


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 31, 2006)

decrepid urination


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

public toilets


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

graffitti


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

collage


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

cubist


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 31, 2006)

square



(I  thought this was WORD association...not WORDS   or am I being pedantic.   )


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

crisps


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 31, 2006)

walkers, and yes you are


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 31, 2006)

runners 



(ok... )


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

marathon


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 31, 2006)

mars


----------



## munkeeunit (Aug 31, 2006)

attacks


----------



## nwnm (Aug 31, 2006)

V A T


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 1, 2006)

of acid


----------



## nwnm (Sep 1, 2006)

house


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 1, 2006)

music


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 1, 2006)

makes the people, come together... YEAH


----------



## nwnm (Sep 1, 2006)

come together right now......


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 1, 2006)

bukkake


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 1, 2006)

turning japanese


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 1, 2006)

toshiba


----------



## Structaural (Sep 1, 2006)

Got a new motor


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 1, 2006)

Mercedes C200 Kompressor... 

In my dreams..!!


----------



## peter71cg (Sep 1, 2006)

Toilet

(now there is a reason for that - the handle on my tiolet pull is a mercedes badge!)


----------



## Structaural (Sep 1, 2006)

Crap


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 1, 2006)

poo


----------



## Structaural (Sep 1, 2006)

100 Acre Wood


----------



## dada (Sep 1, 2006)

tree house


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 1, 2006)

cloud 9


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2006)

walking on sunshine


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 1, 2006)

futurama


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 1, 2006)

time travel


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 1, 2006)

h.g wells


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2006)

fannies


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 1, 2006)

funny pages


----------



## Structaural (Sep 1, 2006)

Viz


----------



## nwnm (Sep 1, 2006)

fat slags


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 1, 2006)

kate's bush


----------



## nwnm (Sep 1, 2006)

vagina monolgues


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 2, 2006)

virginal brides


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 2, 2006)

bedroom whores


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 2, 2006)

girls gone wild


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 2, 2006)

nuns


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 2, 2006)

anal


----------



## nwnm (Sep 2, 2006)

retentive


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 3, 2006)

senior management


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 3, 2006)

job


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2006)

less


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 3, 2006)

more than


----------



## nwnm (Sep 3, 2006)

me


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 4, 2006)

myself & I


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 4, 2006)

jim carey


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 5, 2006)

Hollywood


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 5, 2006)

sleaze


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 5, 2006)

sneeze


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Sep 5, 2006)

allergy


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 5, 2006)

hayfever


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 5, 2006)

yellow fever


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 5, 2006)

lurgies


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 5, 2006)

cooties


----------



## nwnm (Sep 6, 2006)

bugs


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2006)

green


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2006)

fizzer


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2006)

bombscare


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 6, 2006)

..kaboom..


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 6, 2006)

D-day


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 6, 2006)

juno


----------



## nwnm (Sep 6, 2006)

july-o


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 6, 2006)

jello


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 6, 2006)

mellow


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

yellow <I'm just wild about saffron....>


----------



## Structaural (Sep 7, 2006)

shit bands songs


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 7, 2006)

Westliffe - heee ee


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 7, 2006)

east 17


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 7, 2006)

boyzone


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 7, 2006)

bay city rollers


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 7, 2006)

Alton Towers (",)


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

fawlty towers


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 7, 2006)

the hanging gardens of babylon


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

babylon zoo  <spaceman.....>


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 7, 2006)

Levi's


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

adverts


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 7, 2006)

alan sugar


----------



## nwnm (Sep 7, 2006)

sugar puffs


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 7, 2006)

puff the magic dragon-------focker


----------



## nwnm (Sep 8, 2006)

lives by the sea.....


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 8, 2006)

crabs


----------



## nwnm (Sep 8, 2006)

itchy


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 8, 2006)

& scratchy


----------



## Structaural (Sep 8, 2006)

scabs


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 8, 2006)

genital warts


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 8, 2006)

Herpes


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 9, 2006)

mug shot


----------



## ddraig (Sep 9, 2006)

parade


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 9, 2006)

festival


----------



## ddraig (Sep 9, 2006)

bands


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 10, 2006)

rubber


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 10, 2006)

fetish


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 10, 2006)

dodgey


----------



## nwnm (Sep 10, 2006)

motor


----------



## ddraig (Sep 10, 2006)

running


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 11, 2006)

scared


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 11, 2006)

jasper


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 11, 2006)

carrot


----------



## Structaural (Sep 11, 2006)

snowman


----------



## ZIZI (Sep 11, 2006)

Aled


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 11, 2006)

jones


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 11, 2006)

indiana


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Sep 11, 2006)

rednecks


----------



## garethd (Sep 11, 2006)

sunburn


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 11, 2006)

bunson burner


----------



## ddraig (Sep 11, 2006)

hmm gas


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 11, 2006)

lighter


----------



## Structaural (Sep 12, 2006)

lucifers


----------



## nwnm (Sep 13, 2006)

diablos


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 13, 2006)

marbles


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 13, 2006)

lost his


----------



## nwnm (Sep 13, 2006)

cherry


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 14, 2006)

pie


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 14, 2006)

cream


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Sep 14, 2006)

wrinkles


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 14, 2006)

cockles


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Sep 14, 2006)

shell


----------



## Mapped (Sep 14, 2006)

oil


----------



## nwnm (Sep 14, 2006)

no blood for


----------



## Structaural (Sep 14, 2006)

that's nearly an armful


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 14, 2006)

daleks


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 14, 2006)

stairs


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 14, 2006)

floating daleks (as in the new Dr. Who, making the old daleks and stairs chestnut redundant )


----------



## ddraig (Sep 14, 2006)

based in Cardiff! (if ya didn't know)


----------



## Structaural (Sep 14, 2006)

cracked in Barry


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 14, 2006)

janine (eastenders)

(the Daleks came out of Welsh mines after being trapped there for a millenia by the Time Lords, and Thatcherism was just a front while the real secret war to reincarcerate the Daleks and shut down the mines was waged. It's no coincidence that Dr. Who was cancelled shortly after, with the Dalek threat removed. Now Cardiff goes and resurrects them by other means  It all adds up too perfectly.)


----------



## nwnm (Sep 15, 2006)

hilda ogden <coronation street>


----------



## Mapped (Sep 15, 2006)

Flying ducks on the wall


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 15, 2006)

stars in their eyes


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 16, 2006)

Saturday nite..


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2006)

is allright for fighting


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 16, 2006)

foo (fighters)


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2006)

aunty (foo)


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 16, 2006)

man from u.n.c.l.e


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 17, 2006)

man from del monte


----------



## Mapped (Sep 17, 2006)

Yes


----------



## nwnm (Sep 18, 2006)

please


----------



## ddraig (Sep 18, 2006)

please me


----------



## nwnm (Sep 18, 2006)

oh yeah


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 18, 2006)

oh no! naughty naughty juice.


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 18, 2006)

sperm


----------



## ZIZI (Sep 18, 2006)

Whale


----------



## ddraig (Sep 18, 2006)

save them


----------



## ZIZI (Sep 18, 2006)

Ban Hunting


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 18, 2006)

party bunting


----------



## Structaural (Sep 18, 2006)

Silver Jubilee


----------



## ddraig (Sep 18, 2006)

steart beach


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 18, 2006)

bloodsucking leech


----------



## ddraig (Sep 18, 2006)

mrs windsor


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 18, 2006)

down with the monarchy


----------



## Mapped (Sep 18, 2006)

Anarchy in the UK


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Sep 18, 2006)

The Fascist regime


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 18, 2006)

Holy Roman Empires


----------



## nwnm (Sep 19, 2006)

caligula would have blushed


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Sep 19, 2006)

As he opened a crate of ale


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 19, 2006)

to taunt the parched slaves with


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 19, 2006)

Abolition / Prohibition


----------



## Mapped (Sep 19, 2006)

Al Capone


----------



## ZIZI (Sep 19, 2006)

Bootlegging


----------



## ddraig (Sep 19, 2006)

F.a.c.t.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 19, 2006)

Downloading is killing home taping


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 19, 2006)

porn


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 19, 2006)

desert rose


----------



## ZIZI (Sep 19, 2006)

Gypsy Rose


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 19, 2006)

a-Lee


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 19, 2006)

cassius clay


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 19, 2006)

pipe


----------



## kate44 (Sep 20, 2006)

Down


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 20, 2006)

wind


----------



## nwnm (Sep 20, 2006)

break


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 20, 2006)

dance


----------



## nwnm (Sep 20, 2006)

put on your red shoes and sing the blues


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 20, 2006)

dorothy


----------



## ZIZI (Sep 20, 2006)

somewhere...


----------



## Mapped (Sep 20, 2006)

...out there lies the answer


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 20, 2006)

it's on the fridge door


----------



## Structaural (Sep 20, 2006)

icy box


----------



## ZIZI (Sep 20, 2006)

Ice Maiden


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 20, 2006)

wookey hole


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 20, 2006)

massive minge


----------



## Structaural (Sep 21, 2006)

gorilla salad


----------



## Structaural (Sep 21, 2006)

(I've only just noticed there's two of these threads)


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 21, 2006)

paralell universes


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 21, 2006)

synchronized


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 21, 2006)

gay wankathon


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 21, 2006)

bible belt


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 21, 2006)

Bibble bundle


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 21, 2006)

^^^^ what he said ^^^^


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 22, 2006)

rotten shed (munkee rhyming slang)


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 22, 2006)

apples and stairs = pairs


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 23, 2006)

apples to pears
and uh
pairs to uuh pears.


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 23, 2006)

mucky mares


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2006)

truth or dare


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 23, 2006)

ask her over there>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 23, 2006)

^
^
^
^
^
^
^
whatever's up there don't seem to care


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 23, 2006)

i'm suicidal! where's lionel blair?


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 23, 2006)

lionel blair is dying his hair


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 24, 2006)

hair, hair, my hair is brown.


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 24, 2006)

my hair glowed green at porton down


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 25, 2006)

chernobyl


----------



## kate44 (Sep 26, 2006)

INSURRECTION now


----------



## nwnm (Sep 27, 2006)

don't get involved in tao


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 27, 2006)

water garderns


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Sep 27, 2006)

stream


----------



## ddraig (Sep 27, 2006)

live


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 28, 2006)

wire


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2006)

high


----------



## kate44 (Sep 28, 2006)

general election ASAP


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 28, 2006)

political correctness gone MAAADDDD,i tell ya.


----------



## kate44 (Sep 29, 2006)

*mad4heddwch*

make a difference for peace instead of another head fook


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2006)

it's all goin off round ere


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 29, 2006)

ere ere ear


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2006)

how now brown cow


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 29, 2006)

red lorry yellow lorry


----------



## kate44 (Sep 29, 2006)

page 101. im not sorry


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 29, 2006)

tounge twister


----------



## kate44 (Sep 29, 2006)

noot a fister tee hee hee


----------



## Jim2k5 (Sep 29, 2006)

o,O


----------



## kate44 (Sep 29, 2006)

is that a bit risquay, well i neva


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

bay of biscay


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 29, 2006)

Euskadi


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

Basque separatists


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2006)

mates of da Wales


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

france keeps quiet 

(they want some of france too )


----------



## kate44 (Sep 29, 2006)

*la lucha continua/ liberation struggles*

Cat Allan


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

Allen (Easy Way To Stop Smoking) Carr


----------



## kate44 (Sep 29, 2006)

*miss tiff-eyed*

dont get that last comment- plis elaborate


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

er... googlefy it

(allen carr wrote a book called 'easy way to stop smoking'. I don't have a clue who cat allen is though )


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 29, 2006)

Elaborative quote...

"Allen Carr's hundred-cigarettes-a-day addiction drove him to despair, but after countless attempts to quit he discovered what the world had been waiting for - the easy way to stop smoking. Now recognised as the world's leading expert on helping smokers to quit, Allen Carr's informative, no scare tactics methods and techniques are a revelation for those desperate to kick the habit."

Worked for me for 4 years ago, until a couple of months back when I cut back on smoking weed, and started smoking fags again, and so I'm now re-reading it, I will quit again when I've finished re-reading it, as is the instruction.  





the next word is...





*elaboration*


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 29, 2006)

elaborate



–adjective 1. worked out with great care and nicety of detail; executed with great minuteness: elaborate preparations; elaborate care.  
2. marked by intricate and often excessive detail; complicated.  
–verb (used with object) 3. to work out carefully or minutely; develop to perfection.  
4. to add details to; expand.  
5. to produce or develop by labor.  
6. Physiology. to convert (food, plasma, etc.) by means of chemical processes into a substance more suitable for use within the body.  
–verb (used without object) 7. to add details in writing, speaking, etc.; give additional or fuller treatment (usually fol. by on or upon): to elaborate upon a theme or an idea.  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Origin: 1575–85; < L ēlabōrātus (ptp. of ēlabōrāre) worked out, equiv. to ē- e- + labōr- work + -ātus -ate1]


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 30, 2006)

literal meaning


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Oct 1, 2006)

of life


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 1, 2006)

of brian


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 1, 2006)

blessed


----------



## nwnm (Oct 1, 2006)

are the cheesemakers? He reckons the meek shall inherit the earth....


----------



## garethd (Oct 1, 2006)

peacemakers


----------



## ddraig (Oct 1, 2006)

blessed


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 2, 2006)

miracle


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Oct 2, 2006)

phenomenon


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 2, 2006)

"doo,doo,da,doodoo"


----------



## nwnm (Oct 2, 2006)

sting


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2006)

bee


----------



## nwnm (Oct 2, 2006)

c


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 2, 2006)

ocean


----------



## nwnm (Oct 2, 2006)

spray


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 2, 2006)

cranberries


----------



## nwnm (Oct 2, 2006)

no need to argue


----------



## ZIZI (Oct 3, 2006)

make lurve not war


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 3, 2006)

tree hugger.


----------



## dada (Oct 3, 2006)

hippies


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 3, 2006)

convoy


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 3, 2006)

Big Trucks


----------



## ddraig (Oct 3, 2006)

big rigs (speakers)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 3, 2006)

boom boom


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 3, 2006)

Waaaaayoohh


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 4, 2006)

ring the alarm


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 4, 2006)

*And get them to play*

'68 Guns'


----------



## ddraig (Oct 4, 2006)

will never diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie <punches the sky>


----------



## ZIZI (Oct 4, 2006)

Off on a tangent -

"Some people walk in the rain, others just get wet"!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 4, 2006)

water


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Oct 4, 2006)

charges


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 4, 2006)

Stampede


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Oct 4, 2006)

Elephants


----------



## Auberon (Oct 4, 2006)

swimming


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 4, 2006)

Juice


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 4, 2006)

hang loose


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 4, 2006)

Tough


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 4, 2006)

BA Baracus


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 4, 2006)

jibba jabba


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 4, 2006)

jabba the hut


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 4, 2006)

pizza hut


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 4, 2006)

plankton


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 4, 2006)

whale food


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 4, 2006)

bush meat


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2006)

biltong


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 4, 2006)

paris hilton


----------



## nwnm (Oct 5, 2006)

paris texas


----------



## ddraig (Oct 5, 2006)

tumbleweed


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Oct 5, 2006)

bumble bee


----------



## kate44 (Oct 5, 2006)

Sting


----------



## bendeus (Oct 5, 2006)

Twatty wankpot Fordsbitch


----------



## kate44 (Oct 5, 2006)

misogynist


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 5, 2006)

Unreconstructed


----------



## bendeus (Oct 5, 2006)

Wembley


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 5, 2006)

Toploader


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## ddraig (Oct 5, 2006)

downloader

<hopes that's better for the visiting mashup makers>


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 5, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

>



yeah!


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 5, 2006)

cat


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 5, 2006)

Cloth


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 5, 2006)

sperm


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 5, 2006)

Rainmac


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Oct 6, 2006)

Flasher


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2006)

dutty dutty man


----------



## bendeus (Oct 6, 2006)

Prince


----------



## kate44 (Oct 6, 2006)

CYMRU/lloegr?....POWER,watt!!!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 6, 2006)

Bulb


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 6, 2006)

tulip


----------



## kate44 (Oct 6, 2006)

HOLLAND, the netherlands, DUTCH, amsterDOMM


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 6, 2006)

Double


----------



## kate44 (Oct 6, 2006)

SAVE&FREE mirza tahir hussain, please/PLIS


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 6, 2006)

i will do! 

just as soon as i've had my coronation chicken baguette..........oh shit sorry i forgot i'm picking my nan up from pilates tonight.

i tell you what i'll free her after i've washed the citreon picasso and ....hang on i don't own a picasso,i own a honda civic....oh fuck now i'm confused.

not only do i not know what car i own ,but i'm also on the word association thread spouting shit about my horrible life.

oh well time for a wank and some acid.


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 6, 2006)

dog


----------



## kate44 (Oct 7, 2006)

mirza tahir hussain is a man


----------



## ddraig (Oct 7, 2006)

bites


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Oct 8, 2006)

Luv


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 8, 2006)

it


----------



## nwnm (Oct 8, 2006)

shit


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 8, 2006)

touch  

(you're it!)


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2006)

ych-a-fi!


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 8, 2006)

gubber


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 8, 2006)

flubber


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2006)

blubber


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 8, 2006)

stubble


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 8, 2006)

trouble


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Oct 8, 2006)

toil


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 8, 2006)

slave


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2006)

gimp


----------



## nwnm (Oct 9, 2006)

bondage


----------



## hiccup (Oct 9, 2006)

strap


----------



## nwnm (Oct 9, 2006)

whip


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 9, 2006)

...per snapper


----------



## irishshapes (Oct 9, 2006)

(the) commitments


----------



## nwnm (Oct 9, 2006)

young soul rebels


----------



## llantwit (Oct 9, 2006)

funk soul bruvva


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 9, 2006)

jazz reggae sista


----------



## nwnm (Oct 10, 2006)

soul sister brown sugar


----------



## hiccup (Oct 10, 2006)

muscovado


----------



## nwnm (Oct 10, 2006)

icing


----------



## hiccup (Oct 10, 2006)

piping


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2006)

nitrous


----------



## hiccup (Oct 10, 2006)

balloons


----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 10, 2006)

rubber


----------



## hiccup (Oct 10, 2006)

duckie


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 10, 2006)

disco duck


----------



## ZIZI (Oct 11, 2006)

Funky Duck - Ducky Funk -.........


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Oct 11, 2006)

Punk


----------



## nwnm (Oct 11, 2006)

rock


----------



## hiccup (Oct 11, 2006)

brighton


----------



## kate44 (Oct 11, 2006)

caroline


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 11, 2006)

christmas caroline


----------



## hiccup (Oct 11, 2006)

boxing day


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 11, 2006)

turkey sandwiches


----------



## ddraig (Oct 11, 2006)

nut roast instead


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 11, 2006)

with lashings of veggie gravy


----------



## punkdr (Oct 11, 2006)

and bread sauce


----------



## ddraig (Oct 11, 2006)

roast potatoes   shitloads of


----------



## punkdr (Oct 11, 2006)

patatas bravas


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 11, 2006)

maris piper


----------



## nwnm (Oct 12, 2006)

billie piper


----------



## hiccup (Oct 12, 2006)

honey to the bee


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 12, 2006)

float like a butterfly


----------



## kate44 (Oct 12, 2006)

and listen to the sex pistols "anarchy in the UK" very loud on Xmas day in the afternoon (after 1200/1300HRS ) its a new religion (JOKE)


----------



## nwnm (Oct 12, 2006)

my way <vicious version - pissed by then>


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 12, 2006)

your way<nice version> always sober.


----------



## kate44 (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah me no drinko C2H5OH (apart from the minute quantity found in alcohol free lager) either. listening to sex pistols on 25/12 really is my own personal religion, but i must admit its "live anarchy" not "anarchy in the UK(YUK)"


----------



## nwnm (Oct 13, 2006)

alcohol needed


----------



## kate44 (Oct 13, 2006)

never needed sometimes available to enjoy


----------



## nwnm (Oct 13, 2006)

thats oxygen


----------



## welsh_beauty (Oct 13, 2006)

boo


----------



## garethd (Oct 13, 2006)

hoo


----------



## nwnm (Oct 13, 2006)

hoo - coz I luv you. I love everything you do-o-o, ho-o-o
Don't you change the things you do-o-o


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 13, 2006)

have you got change of a fiver?


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Oct 13, 2006)

Shrapnel..!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 13, 2006)

war


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 13, 2006)

raw


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Oct 14, 2006)

meat


----------



## nwnm (Oct 14, 2006)

'n' two veg


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 14, 2006)

who ate all the pies?


----------



## nwnm (Oct 14, 2006)

greedy bastards


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

hobgoblins


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

Elfrechauns


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

crates of guinness


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

rainbows


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

see-through spliffs


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

irish sleeves


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

caterpillars


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

mystic smoke swirls


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

warm camp fires


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

Cooom bayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

owls in the night


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

snuggles


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

gifts of healing


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

puurrrssss


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

soothing


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

sleepy ramblings


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

still half asleep

ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2006)

snoring


(lmao@late night ramblings.. )


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

passively stoned ramblings


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 15, 2006)

right to roam


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 15, 2006)

I hear a wind
Whistling air
Whispering in my ear

Boy mercury shooting through every degree
Oh girl dancing down those dirty and dusty trails
Take it hip to hip rocking through the wilderness
Around the world the trip begins with a kiss

Roam if you want to roam around the world
Roam if you want to without wings without wheels
Roam if you want to roam around the world
Roam if you want to without anything but the love we feel

Skip the air-strip to the sunset
Yeah ride the arrow to the target
Take it hip to hip rock it through the wilderness
Around the world the trip begins with a kiss

Roam if you want to roam around the world
Roam if you want to without wings without wheels
Roam if you want to roam around the world
Roam if you want to without anything but the love we feel

Fly the great big sky see the great big sea
Kick through continents bustin bountaries
Take it hip to hip rock it through the wilderness
Around the world the trip begins with a kiss

Roam if you want to roam around the world
Roam if you want to without wings without wheels
Roam if you want to roam around the world
Roam if you want to without anything but the love we feel

Take it hip to hip rock it through the wilderness
Take it hip to hip rock it through the wilderness
Take it hip to hip rock it through the wilderness
Take it hip to hip rock it through the wilderness
Take it hip to hip rock it through the wilderness
Take it hip to hip rock it through the wilderness
Take it hip to hip rock it through the wilderness
Take it hip to hip rock it through the wilderness



*The B-52's Roam Lyrics*


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Oct 17, 2006)

words


----------



## kate44 (Oct 17, 2006)

MEAN-ings yn SAESNEG


----------



## nwnm (Oct 18, 2006)

ming the merciless


----------



## neprimerimye (Oct 18, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> ming the merciless



Rees the ridiculous


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Oct 18, 2006)

outrageous


----------



## nogojones (Oct 18, 2006)

***** the pernicious.


----------



## kate44 (Oct 18, 2006)

pernicious creeping liberalism


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 18, 2006)

gay


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 18, 2006)

rugby


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 18, 2006)

i dont agree with that last association but...

WRU


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 18, 2006)

rugby and nazism should both be banned until they admit how inherently gay they both are  

Prince William


----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 18, 2006)

shambles


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 18, 2006)

baby


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 18, 2006)

boomer


----------



## nwnm (Oct 18, 2006)

bomb


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Oct 18, 2006)

speed


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 18, 2006)

speed 2 "this time it's a boat!"


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 19, 2006)

Flogging


----------



## ZIZI (Oct 19, 2006)

Peter Blacks Blog


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 19, 2006)

Peter Bloggs' back


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 19, 2006)

back peter bloggs!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 20, 2006)

weblog


----------



## kate44 (Oct 20, 2006)

bore-ring


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 20, 2006)

ringpiece


----------



## Dai Sheep (Oct 20, 2006)

shitbit


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 20, 2006)

klingon


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 21, 2006)

empire


----------



## kate44 (Oct 21, 2006)

mens-mag


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 21, 2006)

isnt empire a film review magazine? hardly a mens mag...

but anyway

FHM


----------



## kate44 (Oct 21, 2006)

fair point?


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 21, 2006)

point blank


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 21, 2006)

Blunt


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 21, 2006)

cunt


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 21, 2006)

Fortunate


----------



## kate44 (Oct 21, 2006)

serendipidity


----------



## shoddysolutions (Oct 21, 2006)

spelling


----------



## ddraig (Oct 21, 2006)

aaron


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 21, 2006)

some bible crap.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 21, 2006)

chinese whispers


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 21, 2006)

those japanese are loud


----------



## kate44 (Oct 22, 2006)

empire of the sun


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 22, 2006)

samurai


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2006)

big hardcore sword


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 22, 2006)

Disco pistol


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 22, 2006)

last night a dj saved my life


----------



## ddraig (Oct 22, 2006)

from a broken heart


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Oct 23, 2006)

heart-breaker


----------



## llantwit (Oct 23, 2006)

Bonnie Tyler


edit -   - that was 'Total Eclipse of the Heart', not 'Heart Breaker' wasn't it?


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 23, 2006)

bonnie prince charlie


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 23, 2006)

cocaine


----------



## llantwit (Oct 23, 2006)

Flatulence will get you everywhere.


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Oct 23, 2006)

Anywhere


----------



## irishshapes (Oct 23, 2006)

the bottom of my garden


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Oct 23, 2006)

Fairies


----------



## nwnm (Oct 23, 2006)

'get yourself home'


----------



## Lea (Oct 23, 2006)

Is it home time yet?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 23, 2006)

whattawayto make a liv-in


----------



## nwnm (Oct 23, 2006)

summer time and the livin' is easy....


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Oct 24, 2006)

(summer) breeze


----------



## hiccup (Oct 24, 2006)

febreze


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 24, 2006)

sweet smelling toxins


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 24, 2006)

shake 'n' vac.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 24, 2006)

aspartame E951


----------



## Lea (Oct 24, 2006)

E45


----------



## hiccup (Oct 24, 2006)

The Singing Detective


----------



## bendeus (Oct 24, 2006)

Hospitals


----------



## Lea (Oct 24, 2006)

nurses


----------



## ZIZI (Oct 24, 2006)

Underpaid


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 24, 2006)

underworld


----------



## garethd (Oct 24, 2006)

born slippy


----------



## nwnm (Oct 25, 2006)

eel


----------



## kate44 (Oct 25, 2006)

*lets get sirius*

eel avya unny buntch


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 25, 2006)

emo


----------



## llantwit (Oct 25, 2006)

slap


----------



## Jim2k5 (Oct 25, 2006)

slapper


----------



## llantwit (Oct 25, 2006)

Happy


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 25, 2006)

go lucky


----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 25, 2006)

pants


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 25, 2006)

pantaloons


----------



## hiccup (Oct 25, 2006)

bloomers


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 25, 2006)

oooh matron


----------



## nwnm (Oct 26, 2006)

enema


----------



## ddraig (Oct 26, 2006)

flush


----------



## kate44 (Oct 26, 2006)

Shit


----------



## llantwit (Oct 26, 2006)

REPETITION!!!
Nwmn's post #2600 on this thread was also 'shit'.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 26, 2006)

repetitive beats in a field are against the law!


----------



## nwnm (Oct 26, 2006)

i fought the law...


----------



## llantwit (Oct 26, 2006)

And Timmy Mallet won


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 27, 2006)

i'm on holiday in the dam,yet i need to contribute.  so,so sad.


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 27, 2006)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> i'm on holiday in the dam,yet i need to contribute.  so,so sad.



You are on drugs, and I am made entirely of fine grain sand


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 27, 2006)

munkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeee
eee
e


----------



## MysteryGuest (Oct 27, 2006)

nuneeee


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 27, 2006)

Heh


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 28, 2006)

e
eee
eeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeknum  

*said the sandman *


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Oct 30, 2006)

sandstorm


----------



## kate44 (Oct 30, 2006)

saw eyes


----------



## nwnm (Oct 30, 2006)

blue eyes


----------



## llantwit (Oct 31, 2006)

Shtrangerrrs in the night...


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 31, 2006)

the witching hour is nearly upon us!


----------



## kate44 (Oct 31, 2006)

hoos gonna dair2 dress oop as a terra-east ven?


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 31, 2006)

more like a wizard with a 21st century hint of


----------



## kate44 (Oct 31, 2006)

wateva


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 31, 2006)

am i bovvered?


----------



## kate44 (Oct 31, 2006)

i doubt it very much


----------



## ZIZI (Nov 2, 2006)

bovvered?


----------



## nwnm (Nov 2, 2006)

hot and


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 2, 2006)

cold


----------



## kate44 (Nov 2, 2006)

frarst


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 2, 2006)

wurst sausages


----------



## kate44 (Nov 3, 2006)

brat or bock?


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 3, 2006)

both in a curry


----------



## nwnm (Nov 3, 2006)

arf'n'arf


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Nov 4, 2006)

50-50


----------



## Pete the Greek (Nov 4, 2006)

Chris Tarrant


----------



## nwnm (Nov 4, 2006)

sally james


----------



## Pete the Greek (Nov 4, 2006)

Syd James


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Nov 4, 2006)

carry on


----------



## nwnm (Nov 5, 2006)

tiswas


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Nov 5, 2006)

Phantom flan-flinger


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 5, 2006)

red lorry yellow lorry


----------



## kate44 (Nov 5, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> tiswas


used ter wotch vat wen i were an undergrad at shockingford


----------



## nwnm (Nov 5, 2006)

<better than> swapshop


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 5, 2006)

Defintely better than swapshop, my older brother always wanted to watch swapshop, while I was a tiswas fan. 

The fights we had  

Noel edmonds was a knob.

But a bit better now that he's had his cosmic ordering make over.



*Cosmic Ordering*


----------



## kate44 (Nov 6, 2006)

*fuck the system*




			
				kate44 said:
			
		

> used ter wotch vat wen i were an undergrad at shockingford


i dunno if thats really right, wooda bin 1977-1979 ish


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 6, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> *Cosmic Ordering*




Spooky


----------



## kate44 (Nov 6, 2006)

ghostbusters


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Nov 6, 2006)

Poltergeist


----------



## kate44 (Nov 6, 2006)

heist


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 6, 2006)

hoist


----------



## Pete the Greek (Nov 6, 2006)

foist


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 7, 2006)

abandon


----------



## llantwit (Nov 7, 2006)

reckless


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Nov 7, 2006)

driving


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 7, 2006)

force


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Nov 7, 2006)

G


----------



## kate44 (Nov 7, 2006)

*fuck the cunt*




			
				la ressistance said:
			
		

> hoist


by his/her own petard


----------



## llantwit (Nov 7, 2006)

I knew you'd fucking come around eventually kate44!
Cunting hell!


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Nov 7, 2006)

Fire


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 7, 2006)

Chocolatbutton said:
			
		

> G



cup


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 7, 2006)

Chocolatbutton said:
			
		

> Fire



flame


----------



## ddraig (Nov 7, 2006)

oooh ouch


----------



## kate44 (Nov 8, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> flame


lighter


----------



## Pete the Greek (Nov 8, 2006)

cigarette


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Nov 8, 2006)

spliff


----------



## nwnm (Nov 8, 2006)

skunk


----------



## llantwit (Nov 8, 2006)

peppy le pew


----------



## nwnm (Nov 8, 2006)

cartoon


----------



## Lea (Nov 8, 2006)

anime


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 8, 2006)

manga


----------



## kate44 (Nov 8, 2006)

japan, porn?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 8, 2006)

hentai


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 8, 2006)

bless you


----------



## kate44 (Nov 9, 2006)

there is a piss artist pissing near the open air,free internet connection, or at least he was when i started writing this- je vais


----------



## ginger_syn (Nov 9, 2006)

short


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 9, 2006)

curly


----------



## Lea (Nov 9, 2006)

pubes


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Nov 9, 2006)

adolescence


----------



## kate44 (Nov 9, 2006)

fucked over by a shot blaster yet again- remind me no third chances!


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Nov 9, 2006)

Once bitten - Twice shy...


----------



## nwnm (Nov 9, 2006)

dodgy 70's hit


----------



## kate44 (Nov 10, 2006)

retribution ?


----------



## nwnm (Nov 10, 2006)

revolution


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 10, 2006)

viva


----------



## nwnm (Nov 11, 2006)

las vegas


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 11, 2006)

blackjack


----------



## nwnm (Nov 11, 2006)

dolly mixture


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 12, 2006)

bolly wood


----------



## welsh_beauty (Nov 13, 2006)

boo 
 just wanted to be part of it all


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 13, 2006)

boo to you too.


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 14, 2006)

woo hoo


----------



## kate44 (Nov 14, 2006)

wey hey


----------



## nwnm (Nov 14, 2006)

we're the monkees


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Nov 15, 2006)

business (monkey)


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 15, 2006)

suit


----------



## Lea (Nov 15, 2006)

tie


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 15, 2006)

dye


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 15, 2006)

stain


----------



## nwnm (Nov 15, 2006)

undies


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 16, 2006)

naughty naughty


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 16, 2006)

very naughty


----------



## nwnm (Nov 16, 2006)

very sticky anyway


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Nov 17, 2006)

tape (sticky)


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 17, 2006)

grape (ickey)


----------



## nwnm (Nov 17, 2006)

pretty little bitty one <old soul song>


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Nov 18, 2006)

one..
two buckle my shoe..


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 18, 2006)

oh no...i need a poo.


----------



## nwnm (Nov 18, 2006)

what do you do when you need to have a poo in an english country garden?
Pick up a leaf and wipe it underneath in an english country garden......


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 18, 2006)

Smith and Jones (think they did it or they did something like it)


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 19, 2006)

i'd wipe my arse on mel smith


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 19, 2006)

Is that because you hate him, or have an anal fetish for him  

It really could be either...


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 19, 2006)

anal fetish


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 19, 2006)

you really could have picked a better calibre of celebrity...

like j-lo  

If the arse fits


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 19, 2006)

mmmmmm j-lo.


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Nov 20, 2006)

Jenny from the Block


----------



## nwnm (Nov 20, 2006)

new skids on the block


----------



## User 301X/5.1 (Nov 20, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> new skids on the block



Smelly boyband


----------



## nwnm (Nov 20, 2006)

take shat


----------



## Pete the Greek (Nov 20, 2006)

Forest Gump (dump)


----------



## kate44 (Nov 21, 2006)

pooh-pooh


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Nov 21, 2006)

Winnie


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 21, 2006)

mandela


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Nov 21, 2006)

Nelson


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 21, 2006)

column


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 21, 2006)

golum


----------



## nwnm (Nov 22, 2006)

sod 'em


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 22, 2006)

sodomise


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Nov 23, 2006)

bugger


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 23, 2006)

it


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Nov 23, 2006)

pronoun


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Nov 24, 2006)

adjective


----------



## irishshapes (Nov 24, 2006)

objective


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Nov 24, 2006)

aim


----------



## nwnm (Nov 24, 2006)

fire!


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 24, 2006)

the crazy world of arthur brown


----------



## Pete the Greek (Nov 24, 2006)

Arthur Daley


----------



## nwnm (Nov 25, 2006)

young terence


----------



## zog (Nov 25, 2006)

.... and Philip


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Nov 26, 2006)

Prince


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 26, 2006)

of darkness


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 26, 2006)

justin hawkings (of the darkness)


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 28, 2006)

Stephen Hawking (of the universe)


----------



## ZIZI (Nov 29, 2006)

HawkEye (of Mash)


----------



## User 301X/5.1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Airwolf


----------



## nwnm (Nov 29, 2006)

lone wolf


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 29, 2006)

lone ranger


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 30, 2006)

batman


----------



## irishshapes (Nov 30, 2006)

Captain America


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 30, 2006)

captain kirk


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Dec 1, 2006)

Star Trek


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 1, 2006)

in space no-one can hear you scream


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Dec 2, 2006)

Silence


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 2, 2006)

lambs


----------



## nwnm (Dec 4, 2006)

slaughter


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Dec 4, 2006)

house


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 4, 2006)

party


----------



## nwnm (Dec 4, 2006)

on dude


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 4, 2006)

camel shit


----------



## nwnm (Dec 4, 2006)

cigarettes


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Dec 5, 2006)

smokers


----------



## llantwit (Dec 5, 2006)

Tokers


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Dec 5, 2006)

Paradise


----------



## llantwit (Dec 5, 2006)

club tropicana


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 5, 2006)

burn the hair


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Dec 5, 2006)

Straightners...!


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 5, 2006)

benders


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Dec 6, 2006)

Twister


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 6, 2006)

simon says


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Dec 6, 2006)

10 Green Bottles


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 6, 2006)

recycle


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Dec 6, 2006)

recover


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 6, 2006)

record


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Dec 6, 2006)

12 inch


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 6, 2006)

33 rpm


----------



## bendeus (Dec 6, 2006)

Stiff Little Fingers (tentative, I know)


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 6, 2006)

oo err


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Dec 6, 2006)

Matron


----------



## nwnm (Dec 9, 2006)

carry on


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 9, 2006)

colombus


----------



## nwnm (Dec 10, 2006)

nelson


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 10, 2006)

Half


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2006)

pint


----------



## kate44 (Dec 10, 2006)

five hundred and sixty eight millilitres


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 10, 2006)

to be precise.


----------



## nwnm (Dec 11, 2006)

sumary


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Dec 11, 2006)

synopsis


----------



## nwnm (Dec 11, 2006)

essay plan


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 11, 2006)

four year plan


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2006)

The best laid plans ....


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 11, 2006)

the best laid patios....


----------



## nwnm (Dec 12, 2006)

have bodies underneath 'em


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 12, 2006)

fred west


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 12, 2006)

neighbours


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Dec 12, 2006)

Brookside Close


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2006)

Anna Friel mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pete the Greek (Dec 12, 2006)

Anna Karenin


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Dec 12, 2006)

russia


----------



## Karac (Dec 12, 2006)

Polonium


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 13, 2006)

tinky winky


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Dec 13, 2006)

Laa Laa


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2006)

Baaaa Baaaa


----------



## Jim2k5 (Dec 13, 2006)

mooo


----------



## ZIZI (Dec 13, 2006)

Eeyore Eeyore


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 13, 2006)

quack quack


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Dec 13, 2006)

Daffy Duck


----------



## ZIZI (Dec 13, 2006)

You're deth-picable


----------



## nwnm (Dec 13, 2006)

trotsky's icepick


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Dec 14, 2006)

Ice cube


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 15, 2006)

eazy-e


----------



## welsh_beauty (Dec 16, 2006)

iv already done one but just wanted to be the last person to post on this thread hmm no idea why though


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Dec 16, 2006)

needle (thread)


----------



## nwnm (Dec 16, 2006)

sew


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 16, 2006)

seed


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Dec 17, 2006)

plant


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 18, 2006)

children


----------



## kate44 (Dec 19, 2006)

avoid


----------



## Lea (Dec 19, 2006)

prevention


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 19, 2006)

condom


----------



## Chocolatbutton (Dec 21, 2006)

protection


----------



## ddraig (Dec 21, 2006)

massive attack


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 21, 2006)

Bristol


----------



## nwnm (Dec 21, 2006)

grope


----------



## ddraig (Dec 22, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Bristol



neyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyburrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrssssss
evrybody neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeds goooooood unnnnnnnnnssss


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 22, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> grope



WTF?

I'm not feeling this-excuse the pun.  Does this mean something entirely different in welsh?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 22, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> WTF?
> 
> I'm not feeling this-excuse the pun.  Does this mean something entirely different in welsh?



nah mate, our very own 'no vowels' keeps guard at night and it does strange things to his typing hands  

or it could've been in response to the 'massive attack' i spose, what with a grope being a massive attack   (maybe)


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 22, 2006)

grope bristols....bristol city = tittie


tittie =grope.



maybe


----------



## nwnm (Dec 22, 2006)

may pole


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 23, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> may pole



penis


----------



## nwnm (Dec 23, 2006)

envy <I'll have to start drawing the curtains before I undress the fizzer >


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 23, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> envy <I'll have to start drawing the curtains before I undress the fizzer >



I hope you meant to put a 'n' after the 'the' in that sentence!


----------



## nwnm (Dec 24, 2006)

Freudian slip <Freud has  a lot to answer for>


----------



## dada (Dec 24, 2006)

fraud


----------



## nwnm (Dec 29, 2006)

squad


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 30, 2006)

squat


----------



## soz (Dec 30, 2006)

thrust


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 30, 2006)

pound


----------



## nwnm (Dec 30, 2006)

stirling


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 31, 2006)

starling


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2006)

darling


----------



## Celt (Dec 31, 2006)

sweetheart


----------



## nwnm (Jan 1, 2007)

valentine


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jan 1, 2007)

day massacre


----------



## nwnm (Jan 1, 2007)

mascara


----------



## FruitandNut (Jan 2, 2007)

camouflage


----------



## nwnm (Jan 3, 2007)

mufti


----------



## dada (Jan 3, 2007)

tofutti


----------



## nwnm (Jan 3, 2007)

tutifruity


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 6, 2007)

sweet


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jan 6, 2007)

child o' mine


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 6, 2007)

quater to nine


----------



## nwnm (Jan 6, 2007)

I feel fine


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jan 6, 2007)

bottle o' wine


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 7, 2007)

hang your knickers on the line.


----------



## nwnm (Jan 7, 2007)

if a copper comes along - hurry up and put them on


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 8, 2007)

transvestite police


----------



## nwnm (Jan 8, 2007)

karma police


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 9, 2007)

karma chamelion


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jan 9, 2007)

Kirk Brandon


----------



## nwnm (Jan 11, 2007)

brandon tool hire


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 11, 2007)

disc cutter


----------



## nwnm (Jan 11, 2007)

Diy


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 11, 2007)

Handyman


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jan 11, 2007)

swimming pool cleaner


----------



## jjuice (Jan 11, 2007)

leaner wiener


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jan 11, 2007)

Tina Turner


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 12, 2007)

steamy windows


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 12, 2007)

poor visibility


----------



## nwnm (Jan 12, 2007)

eye test


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 12, 2007)

specsavers


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 12, 2007)

crappy adverts


----------



## nwnm (Jan 12, 2007)

toilet paper


----------



## Celt (Jan 12, 2007)

puppies


----------



## nwnm (Jan 12, 2007)

would ya like to see some?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 13, 2007)

pervert


----------



## nwnm (Jan 13, 2007)

the course of justice


----------



## JHE (Jan 14, 2007)

nwnm said:
			
		

> mufti



Dhimmi-Trot


----------



## nwnm (Jan 14, 2007)

thick horse <haven't quite got the hang of word association then? >


----------



## kate44 (Jan 15, 2007)

Racing


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 15, 2007)

post


----------



## nwnm (Jan 15, 2007)

mortem


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 15, 2007)

Death


----------



## nwnm (Jan 15, 2007)

cigarettes


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 16, 2007)

flavour country


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 17, 2007)

ok ok, I give in, wtf is flavour country?


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 17, 2007)

i don't know.i really don't know.


sorry.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 17, 2007)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> i don't know.i really don't know.
> 
> 
> sorry.



ggggrrrr!

I spent ages trying to work out what it meant!

Right then, choose one of those words and we'll take it from there innit lol


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 17, 2007)

country


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 17, 2007)

cousin


----------



## nwnm (Jan 17, 2007)

perfect


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 19, 2007)

fizzerbird


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 20, 2007)

aberystwith


----------



## nwnm (Jan 20, 2007)

not the capital


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 29, 2007)

Madrid


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 29, 2007)

barcelooooonaaaaaa!


----------



## el_starkos (Jan 29, 2007)

Freddy


----------



## bendeus (Jan 29, 2007)

Laker


----------



## nwnm (Jan 29, 2007)

cricket world cup?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 30, 2007)

nwnm...stop hogging all the words man!

I thought this was supposed to be 'word' association...not 'three word' association...except under very special circumstances like when La ressistance posts up a word nobody understands   


Back on track

*Cricket world cup* erm...






Balls!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 30, 2007)

Lol@you lot.... 







stroke!


----------



## nwnm (Jan 30, 2007)

erection


----------



## el_starkos (Jan 30, 2007)

Wood


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 30, 2007)

leaves.
like leaves on a tree,the connection there being that the poster above posted the word wood,which in my head made me think of trees.

trees then led me to think of leaves,but i wasn't happy with that so i thought some more and came back to the cricket world cup,and then a brain wave hit me.!!

cricket bats are made of wood ,so i could have refferenced the cricket bit and the wood bit with one simple reference - cricket bat.

then i reallised i'm a complete tosser.
so i'm going with leaves instead.

leaves.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 30, 2007)

rustle


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 30, 2007)

brand


----------



## nwnm (Jan 31, 2007)

cattle


----------



## Pete the Greek (Jan 31, 2007)

truck


----------



## nwnm (Jan 31, 2007)

and trailer


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 1, 2007)

Mustard


----------



## ZIZI (Feb 1, 2007)

Colonel


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 1, 2007)

General


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 1, 2007)

motors


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 1, 2007)

oil


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 1, 2007)

olive


----------



## nwnm (Feb 1, 2007)

extra virgin? <yes please >


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 2, 2007)

muslim ( they get loads of virgins when they die)


----------



## nwnm (Feb 2, 2007)

Association of Britain


----------



## llantwit (Feb 2, 2007)

nwnm said:
			
		

> Association of Britain


Don't you lot think of anything else?


----------



## nwnm (Feb 2, 2007)

beer, sex 'n' rugby <not all at the same time - I'd lose track of who was scoring >


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 2, 2007)

What feking word am I supposed to be associating?


----------



## nwnm (Feb 3, 2007)

whichever takes your fancy XXX


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 3, 2007)

It's WORD association MUN not WORDS.   


*is confused too*


----------



## nwnm (Feb 4, 2007)

dazed <lets start again children.....>


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 4, 2007)

stunned


----------



## nwnm (Feb 4, 2007)

coshed


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 4, 2007)

head


----------



## Pete the Greek (Feb 4, 2007)

dick

(aka Dywer)


----------



## madamv (Feb 4, 2007)

Richard


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 5, 2007)

friend


----------



## kate44 (Feb 5, 2007)

ship


----------



## madamv (Feb 6, 2007)

shape


----------



## nwnm (Feb 6, 2007)

yoghurt


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 6, 2007)

Thrush


----------



## nwnm (Feb 6, 2007)

song bird


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 6, 2007)

Tit!


----------



## nwnm (Feb 6, 2007)

arse


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 6, 2007)

Bum


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 6, 2007)

Manbag


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 6, 2007)

sack


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 6, 2007)

Sugar


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 6, 2007)

dummy


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 6, 2007)

Gibbons


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 6, 2007)

Apes


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 6, 2007)

Plagiarizes


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 6, 2007)

Copies


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 6, 2007)

Swappies


----------



## nwnm (Feb 6, 2007)

trades


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 6, 2007)

commerce


----------



## nwnm (Feb 6, 2007)

full stops


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 6, 2007)

Apostrophe


----------



## nwnm (Feb 6, 2007)

exclamation


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 6, 2007)

colon


----------



## nwnm (Feb 6, 2007)

irrigation


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 6, 2007)

africa


----------



## nwnm (Feb 6, 2007)

continents


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 6, 2007)

in Continents


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 6, 2007)

Nappy


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 6, 2007)

Yppan


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 6, 2007)

Backward


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 6, 2007)

reverse


----------



## nwnm (Feb 6, 2007)

3 point turn


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 6, 2007)

test


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 7, 2007)

nwnm said:
			
		

> 3 point turn



You just cannot help yourself can you?  



Back to WORD association...what was it? Test?



Pass


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 7, 2007)

give





(*considers kicking nwnm in the shin*)


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 7, 2007)

take


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 7, 2007)

receive


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 7, 2007)

inherit


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 7, 2007)

Bequeath


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 7, 2007)

death


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 7, 2007)

life


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 7, 2007)

prison


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2007)

Soap


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 7, 2007)

bar


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2007)

Mines a pint.

No, scratch that, I'll have a large house white wine.


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 7, 2007)

vodka


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2007)

No make that a dry white. The house wine here is too fruity.


----------



## nwnm (Feb 7, 2007)

drunk


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Vom


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 7, 2007)

puke


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Monkey


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2007)

They blew it up . . . God damn it, they blew it up.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Balloon


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 7, 2007)

helium


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2007)

fannies


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Three bar fires


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 7, 2007)

heater


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 7, 2007)

radiator


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 7, 2007)

warm


----------



## nwnm (Feb 7, 2007)

toast


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2007)

A fireplace with a roaring fire in the summer in eygpt in the middle of the day in a green house.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Grisly, smokin' death


----------



## nwnm (Feb 7, 2007)

Goldie Lookin' Chain


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2007)

jelly beans


----------



## nwnm (Feb 7, 2007)

jellied eels


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2007)

Tomato on my space bar.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 7, 2007)

WORD!


CLARTS!


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 7, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> WORD!
> 
> 
> CLARTS!


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 7, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> CLARTS!



chav


----------



## nwnm (Feb 7, 2007)

casual


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 7, 2007)

unusual


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 8, 2007)

Rare


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 8, 2007)

common


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 8, 2007)

Wimbledon


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 8, 2007)

rain


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 8, 2007)

Umbrella


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 8, 2007)

Golf


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 8, 2007)

course


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 8, 2007)

college


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 8, 2007)

School


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 8, 2007)

friends


----------



## nwnm (Feb 8, 2007)

reunited


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 8, 2007)

together


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 8, 2007)

couple


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 8, 2007)

Duo


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 8, 2007)

Cannon and Ball on Sunday night at the Paladium


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 8, 2007)

Pants


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 8, 2007)

socks


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 8, 2007)

stockings


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 8, 2007)

fishnet


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tadpoles


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 8, 2007)

I had some tadpoles growing in a bucket in my garden. God knows what happened to them.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 8, 2007)

icklefairy said:
			
		

> Tadpoles



sperm


----------



## nwnm (Feb 8, 2007)

swallow?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 8, 2007)

Always


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 8, 2007)

the bridegroom never the bride.


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 8, 2007)

Forever


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 8, 2007)

. . . and ever and ever amen. Hey, nobody is playing?


----------



## nwnm (Feb 8, 2007)

infinity


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 8, 2007)

Endless


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 8, 2007)

Perpetual


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 8, 2007)

time


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 8, 2007)

chronology


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 8, 2007)

Revisionism


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 8, 2007)

flashback


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 8, 2007)

acid


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 8, 2007)

rain


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 8, 2007)

water


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 8, 2007)

board


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 8, 2007)

forum


----------



## nwnm (Feb 9, 2007)

post


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 9, 2007)

Letter


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 9, 2007)

box


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 9, 2007)

fanny


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 9, 2007)

Craddock


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 9, 2007)

Ocean


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 9, 2007)

Atlantic


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 9, 2007)

Virgin


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 9, 2007)

Celibate


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 9, 2007)

Kool And The Gang


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2007)

The Red Hand Gang


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 9, 2007)

Doc


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2007)

Cock


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 9, 2007)

Hen


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2007)

*


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 9, 2007)

the gaul


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 9, 2007)

~


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 9, 2007)

(wavey) gravy


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 9, 2007)

Runner


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 9, 2007)

bean


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2007)

^^
.  . 
  L
 _


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 9, 2007)

^^
-.-.

L
____


----------



## nwnm (Feb 9, 2007)

art


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 9, 2007)

Sacrifice


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 9, 2007)

waste


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 9, 2007)

fecal matter


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2007)

G W B


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 9, 2007)

dick the cheney


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 9, 2007)

F F T


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2007)

Clown shoes


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 9, 2007)

krusty


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 9, 2007)

Smegma


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2007)

red smarties


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 9, 2007)

Yellow Smarties


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2007)

blue smarties


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 9, 2007)

Nestle Suck


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2007)

Croydon


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 9, 2007)

Tramlink


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2007)

Bringing New Addington to London. 

Uh oh.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 9, 2007)

And therefore the rest of the country.

Mummy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2007)

I wouldn't mind if it was the rest of the country and not New Addington.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 9, 2007)

For what it's worth Woking can stay out of the equation as well.


----------



## nwnm (Feb 9, 2007)

Nimby


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 9, 2007)

garden


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 9, 2007)

lady


----------



## nwnm (Feb 10, 2007)

brazilian


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 10, 2007)

football


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 10, 2007)

Pants


----------



## kate44 (Feb 10, 2007)

nikkers


----------



## kate44 (Feb 10, 2007)

nikkers


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 10, 2007)

Double knickers


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 11, 2007)

frilly


----------



## Muria (Feb 12, 2007)

curtains


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 12, 2007)

end


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 12, 2007)

beginning


----------



## Rainingstairs (Feb 12, 2007)

exhilerating


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2007)

Having a wank in a really hot bath then standing up really quickly at the last moment.


----------



## iguzza (Feb 12, 2007)

wet


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 12, 2007)

soaking


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2007)

Knickers.


----------



## Rainingstairs (Feb 12, 2007)

thieves


----------



## irishshapes (Feb 12, 2007)

robbers


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2007)

Thatcher


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 12, 2007)

cops


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2007)

a feel


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 12, 2007)

gropes


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2007)

Death


----------



## Rainingstairs (Feb 12, 2007)

capitalism


----------



## el_starkos (Feb 12, 2007)

Nike


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 12, 2007)

Trainers


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2007)

Teachers


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2007)

Skirt


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 12, 2007)

Students


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2007)

Naked cheerleaders and race queens.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2007)

Make that half naked, that way we know they are still cheerleaders and race queens.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 12, 2007)

*kicks atomic in the bloody shin*  




"Students" - 

loan


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2007)

Moan


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 13, 2007)

Whinge


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 13, 2007)

cry


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 13, 2007)

Bawl


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 14, 2007)

howl


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 14, 2007)

Sorry, I've been away for most of today. What word are we on now?


----------



## colacho (Feb 15, 2007)

plonker


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 15, 2007)

conker


----------



## kate44 (Feb 16, 2007)

hoarse chest-nut


----------



## Rainingstairs (Feb 16, 2007)

chipmonk


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 16, 2007)

chipskunk


----------



## Rainingstairs (Feb 16, 2007)

jamaican redhair


----------



## el_starkos (Feb 16, 2007)

Rainingstairs said:
			
		

> chipmonk




Alvin


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 16, 2007)

el_starkos said:
			
		

> Alvin



Can I pick one from a couple of goes back too?




Capers.


----------



## kate44 (Feb 16, 2007)

small fishy things


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 16, 2007)

BIG fishy things


----------



## Karac (Feb 16, 2007)

Hold the


----------



## kate44 (Feb 18, 2007)

front page


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 18, 2007)

nudity


----------



## kate44 (Feb 18, 2007)

beach


----------



## Pete the Greek (Feb 18, 2007)

bitch


----------



## kate44 (Feb 18, 2007)

exactly


----------



## Pete the Greek (Feb 18, 2007)

bullseye


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 18, 2007)

dart


----------



## Pete the Greek (Feb 18, 2007)

fart


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 19, 2007)

Wind


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 19, 2007)

swansea


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2007)

home


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 19, 2007)

work


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 19, 2007)

sick


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 19, 2007)

poorly


----------



## absinthe pirate (Feb 19, 2007)

poor


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 19, 2007)

capitalism


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 19, 2007)

Commercialism


----------



## kate44 (Feb 19, 2007)

stinks


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 19, 2007)

smells


----------



## kate44 (Feb 19, 2007)

rotten to the core


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 19, 2007)

icky


----------



## irishshapes (Feb 19, 2007)

ickle


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 19, 2007)

fairy


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2007)

I remember when this was fun.


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 19, 2007)

mardyarse


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 21, 2007)

maerdy train station


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 21, 2007)

steam engine


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 21, 2007)

450


----------



## iguzza (Feb 21, 2007)

372


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 21, 2007)

657


----------



## iguzza (Feb 21, 2007)

11


----------



## el_starkos (Feb 21, 2007)

legs


----------



## kate44 (Feb 21, 2007)

these boots are meant for walking


----------



## iguzza (Feb 21, 2007)

heel


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 21, 2007)

Lee Hazlewood


----------



## iguzza (Feb 21, 2007)

Leo whale doze


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 21, 2007)

Moby


----------



## iguzza (Feb 21, 2007)

we are all made of stars


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 21, 2007)

cunt. 

Well that unspeakable cunt in particular.


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 21, 2007)

expletive


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 21, 2007)

explosive


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 22, 2007)

bomb


----------



## iguzza (Feb 22, 2007)

nuclear


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 22, 2007)

Hiroshima


----------



## iguzza (Feb 22, 2007)

enola gay


----------



## kate44 (Feb 22, 2007)

watt are you doing here anyway


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 22, 2007)

bored


----------



## iguzza (Feb 22, 2007)

floor


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 22, 2007)

deck


----------



## kate44 (Feb 22, 2007)

on the cards


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 22, 2007)

It's no big deal to take a chance against the odds.


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 22, 2007)

noel edmonds


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 23, 2007)

Mr Blobby


----------



## iguzza (Feb 24, 2007)

monster


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 24, 2007)

munch


----------



## iguzza (Feb 24, 2007)

mouth


----------



## garethd (Feb 24, 2007)

big


----------



## iguzza (Feb 24, 2007)

fun


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 26, 2007)

fair


----------



## kate44 (Feb 26, 2007)

play


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 26, 2007)

school


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 26, 2007)

knicker elastic


----------



## Rainingstairs (Feb 27, 2007)

package


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 27, 2007)

parcel


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 27, 2007)

force


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 27, 2007)

penetrate


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 27, 2007)

probe


----------



## kate44 (Feb 28, 2007)

space


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 28, 2007)

hopper


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 28, 2007)

dennis


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 28, 2007)

menace


----------



## brianx (Feb 28, 2007)

gnasher


----------



## icklefairy (Feb 28, 2007)

teeth


----------



## iguzza (Mar 1, 2007)

filling


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 1, 2007)

pie


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 1, 2007)

Spunky


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 1, 2007)

brewster


----------



## iguzza (Mar 1, 2007)

arms


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 1, 2007)

trade


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 1, 2007)

Spewster


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 1, 2007)

What? How fast is this shit going?


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 1, 2007)

sonic


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 1, 2007)

Screwdriver


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 1, 2007)

cocktail            (^ LOVE that film Torch  )




*kicks Atomic's shin* 
behave ya troublesome oik


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 1, 2007)

peacock


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 2, 2007)

feather


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 2, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> cocktail            (^ LOVE that film Torch  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you are taking this nonsense too seriously. I prefer the old days with the old players when it propper derailed.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 2, 2007)

What word am I suppose to be associating?


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 2, 2007)

confused


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 2, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> What word am I suppose to be associating?







Yeah !


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 2, 2007)

oh...in that case...


Ivor


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 2, 2007)

engine


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 2, 2007)

fork


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 2, 2007)

off


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 2, 2007)

colmans


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 2, 2007)

mustard


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 2, 2007)

Belly Savalas


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 2, 2007)

Telly


----------



## FaradayCaged (Mar 2, 2007)

addicts


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 2, 2007)

Why buildings stand up


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 2, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I think you are taking this nonsense too seriously. I prefer the old days with the old players when it propper derailed.



If I took words on a pc screen seriously...I'd need my head read. 
It's funnier when others join in with you, I agree. Alone you just look a bit bonkers.  

Anyway, I just like kicking your shin.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 2, 2007)

pads


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 2, 2007)

(heh)


paw


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Mar 2, 2007)

Hoof


----------



## brianx (Mar 2, 2007)

Robert


----------



## iguzza (Mar 3, 2007)

De Niro


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 4, 2007)

Bananarama


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 5, 2007)

Cruel Summer


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 5, 2007)

To the chins


----------



## iguzza (Mar 5, 2007)

Jimmy Hill

*rubs chin*


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 5, 2007)

sony


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 5, 2007)

Sennheiser


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 5, 2007)

Cup


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 5, 2007)

bra


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2007)

padded


----------



## FaradayCaged (Mar 6, 2007)

walls


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 6, 2007)

ice cream


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2007)

Giants


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 6, 2007)

They might be


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2007)

On Parade


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 6, 2007)

Marines


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2007)

zoo


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 6, 2007)

Monkey


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2007)

Roulette


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 6, 2007)

wheel


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2007)

Gatwick


----------



## Jim2k5 (Mar 6, 2007)

airport


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 6, 2007)

plane


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2007)

Buckingham Palace


----------



## iguzza (Mar 6, 2007)

crash into


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2007)

Human Nature


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 6, 2007)

sucks


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2007)

Shops and Shopping


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 6, 2007)

therapy


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 7, 2007)

Bad Mother


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 7, 2007)

Asylum Footage


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 7, 2007)

youtube


----------



## Jim2k5 (Mar 7, 2007)

video


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 7, 2007)

dvd


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 7, 2007)

Docklands light railway


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 7, 2007)

thomas the tank engine


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 7, 2007)

Beta beta beta


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 7, 2007)

charlie


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 7, 2007)

kasdygfky


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 7, 2007)

dyslexic


----------



## iguzza (Mar 7, 2007)

lol


atomic suplex


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 7, 2007)

p


----------



## Jim2k5 (Mar 7, 2007)

urine


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 7, 2007)

wee


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 7, 2007)

*


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 7, 2007)

?/'@++^^**


----------



## iguzza (Mar 7, 2007)

```
[CODE]q
```
[/CODE]


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 7, 2007)

*BLUE*


----------



## ddraig (Mar 7, 2007)

goto 10


----------



## Jim2k5 (Mar 8, 2007)

confusing


----------



## machine cat (Mar 8, 2007)

me


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 8, 2007)

my pants are wet.


----------



## iguzza (Mar 8, 2007)

```
[CODE][CODE][CODE][CODE]:eek:
```
[/CODE][/CODE][/CODE][/CODE]


----------



## iguzza (Mar 9, 2007)

ruined the thread


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 9, 2007)

Not at all, how come I havn't been playing today?


(&^%*^RIYTFKYTFUR
O*&^%U^FJFYTIU&^
UYKYFKULUYFLYTO*&
:IYO*&^G*%VO*%(&
(&^GP(*YNIUY*^L
{)&H:OIHKUR^U%$u6
08976o86tbO*&to87T
*&%TU%RJYVGO(*&Y
L&*(^OIGKUIHG<>IYO


----------



## iguzza (Mar 9, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh

*runs for the hills*


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 9, 2007)

Julie Andrews


----------



## FaradayCaged (Mar 10, 2007)

poppins


----------



## Greebo (Mar 10, 2007)

umbrella


----------



## irishshapes (Mar 10, 2007)

rain


----------



## iguzza (Mar 10, 2007)

drop


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 12, 2007)

s keep falling on my head.


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 13, 2007)

umbrella


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 13, 2007)

allerbmu


----------



## soulman (Mar 13, 2007)

dry


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 14, 2007)

Yrd


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 14, 2007)

moist


----------



## dada (Mar 14, 2007)

mist


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 14, 2007)

foggy


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 14, 2007)

Compo


----------



## irishshapes (Mar 14, 2007)

scouser


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 14, 2007)

Liverpool


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 14, 2007)

Pleasuredome


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 14, 2007)

circus


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 14, 2007)

Eraser


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2007)

hjy


----------



## FaradayCaged (Mar 14, 2007)

pancakes


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 14, 2007)

Chin dildo


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 15, 2007)

Nosebag


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 15, 2007)

bongo


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 15, 2007)

um


----------



## irishshapes (Mar 15, 2007)

verbal pause


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 15, 2007)

hesitation


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Mar 17, 2007)

Sericulture


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 19, 2007)

silkworm


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 19, 2007)

Middlesex (one for the literary amongst you)


----------



## Pete the Greek (Mar 19, 2007)

bum sex


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 20, 2007)

sexy bums


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 20, 2007)

hairy bums


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2007)

Christ I had to get up early today. I'm off home.


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 20, 2007)

cya


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2007)

byebye


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 20, 2007)

tatty bye


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 23, 2007)

tatty clothes


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 23, 2007)

hobo


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2007)

homo


----------



## FaradayCaged (Mar 23, 2007)

straight


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 23, 2007)

bent


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 23, 2007)

Brent.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Mar 24, 2007)

office


----------



## garethd (Mar 24, 2007)

monkey


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 26, 2007)

Spider


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 28, 2007)

man


----------



## Swan (Mar 29, 2007)

child


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 29, 2007)

toddler


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 29, 2007)

tiddler


----------



## icklefairy (Mar 30, 2007)

minnow


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 31, 2007)

marrow


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2007)

bone


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 31, 2007)

er


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 31, 2007)

I


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 31, 2007)

monger


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2007)

fish


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 31, 2007)

face


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2007)

cream


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 31, 2007)

pie


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2007)

chips


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 31, 2007)

whizzer and chips


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2007)

Beano


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 31, 2007)

bean feast


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2007)

flatulence


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 31, 2007)

whoopee cushion


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2007)

joke


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 31, 2007)

er


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2007)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> er



 

ERnest


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 31, 2007)

Error


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2007)

ERotic


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 31, 2007)

ERodite


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2007)

ERgonomic


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 31, 2007)

gastronomic


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2007)

juices


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 31, 2007)

juicy fruits


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2007)

sweets


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 31, 2007)

swarfega


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2007)

handwash


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 31, 2007)

mucky pup


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2007)

puppy muck


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 31, 2007)

doggy bag


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2007)

munchies


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 31, 2007)

crunchies


----------



## ddraig (Mar 31, 2007)

jumanjiiiiiii's


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 31, 2007)

chimpanzees


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 2, 2007)

human rights


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2007)

Breasts


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 2, 2007)

nips


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2007)

Shoes on a shoe tree.


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 2, 2007)

spaghetti tree


----------



## Celt (Apr 2, 2007)

april fool











oops - 2 words,


----------



## nwnm (Apr 3, 2007)

strawberry fool


----------



## absinthe pirate (Apr 3, 2007)

strawberry jam


----------



## laptop (Apr 3, 2007)

absinthe pirate said:
			
		

> strawberry jam



Cream


----------



## Rainingstairs (Apr 3, 2007)

laptop said:
			
		

> Cream



"JESUS!!"


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 3, 2007)

chocolate


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 3, 2007)

aero


----------



## nwnm (Apr 4, 2007)

pisces


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 4, 2007)

fishy


----------



## nwnm (Apr 4, 2007)

knickers


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 4, 2007)

pants


----------



## nwnm (Apr 4, 2007)

heavy breathing


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 4, 2007)

phone sex


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 5, 2007)

texting


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2007)

misspelled


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 5, 2007)

dislecsik


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 5, 2007)

puzzled


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2007)

muzzled


----------



## FaradayCaged (Apr 5, 2007)

dogs


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2007)

diamond


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2007)

white


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2007)

riot


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2007)

(of) colour


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2007)

kaleidoscope


----------



## nwnm (Apr 6, 2007)

chocolate machine


----------



## Jim2k5 (Apr 7, 2007)

willy wonka


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 7, 2007)

oompaloompa


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 7, 2007)

didgerydo


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 7, 2007)

just one of many cultures destroyed by my ancestors.



sorry

guilt.


----------



## nwnm (Apr 7, 2007)

trip <we'll be back to the kaleidoscope in a minute  >


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 10, 2007)

outing


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 11, 2007)

tom cruise


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2007)

greenham common


----------



## la ressistance (Apr 11, 2007)

pulp


----------



## Jim2k5 (Apr 11, 2007)

fiction


----------



## Jim2k5 (Apr 11, 2007)

gah crazy double posts


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 12, 2007)

fantasy


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 13, 2007)

universe


----------



## Belushi (Apr 13, 2007)

galaxy


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 13, 2007)

chocolate


----------



## Belushi (Apr 13, 2007)

starfish


----------



## llantwit (Apr 13, 2007)

sick puppy


----------



## Belushi (Apr 13, 2007)

distemper


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 13, 2007)

rabies


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 13, 2007)

wasp


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 13, 2007)

sting


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2007)

police


----------



## Belushi (Apr 13, 2007)

filth


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 13, 2007)

scum


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 13, 2007)

bag


----------



## nwnm (Apr 15, 2007)

sweets


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 15, 2007)

toot


----------



## nwnm (Apr 15, 2007)

-ee fruity


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 15, 2007)

e, by gum!


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 16, 2007)

chuddy


----------



## Swan (Apr 18, 2007)

muddy


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 18, 2007)

waters


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 18, 2007)

*Bridge *(over troubled) 






			
				icklefairy said:
			
		

> waters


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 18, 2007)

poker


----------



## nwnm (Apr 19, 2007)

hontas


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 19, 2007)

nwnm!!   


Eermm I mean.... 

native


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 20, 2007)

local


----------



## nwnm (Apr 20, 2007)

pint


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 21, 2007)

of


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 21, 2007)

wee


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 24, 2007)

ickle


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 24, 2007)

Breasts


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 25, 2007)

chicken


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 26, 2007)

soup


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 26, 2007)

Bowling


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 26, 2007)

green


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 26, 2007)

wash


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

hand


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

job


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

blow


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

explode


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

bomb


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

shoe


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 27, 2007)

Fetish


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

quirk


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

odd


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

bod


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

sexy


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

horny


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

devil


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 27, 2007)

Masturb


----------



## irishshapes (Apr 27, 2007)

toad


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

pleasure


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

pain


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

sting


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

bumblebee


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

honey


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

darling


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

yes


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

no


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

never


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

ever


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

more


----------



## Pete the Greek (Apr 27, 2007)

magazine


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

rack


----------



## Pete the Greek (Apr 27, 2007)

lamb


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

spring


----------



## Pete the Greek (Apr 27, 2007)

onions


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

french


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

maid


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

slave


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

labour


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

votes


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

ballots


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

boxes


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

bird


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

bath


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

shower


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

cold


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

hot


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

drink


----------



## llantwit (Apr 27, 2007)

white russian. every time.
(/\ nice username, and welcome to the boards! )


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

^^ thanks 

vodka


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

tonic


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

water


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 27, 2007)

wars


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

pointless


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

blunt


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 27, 2007)

Blunty


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

abrupt


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

curt


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 27, 2007)

curty


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

short


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

stumpy


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 27, 2007)

dwarf


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 27, 2007)

Telephone


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 27, 2007)

tardis


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 27, 2007)

Roald Dahl


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

matilda


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 27, 2007)

tortoise


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

turtle


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2007)

neck


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 27, 2007)

mekon


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 27, 2007)

Shazbut


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 27, 2007)

skeleton


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 27, 2007)

Nanoo nanoo


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

mork


----------



## llantwit (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## llantwit (Apr 27, 2007)

Zounds! too late. Shite. I'm messing up the whole thread.


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

bugger


----------



## llantwit (Apr 27, 2007)

Mindy's


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 27, 2007)

crikey!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 27, 2007)

Mustard


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 27, 2007)

?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 27, 2007)

gunpowder


----------



## llantwit (Apr 27, 2007)

tea


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 27, 2007)

lemon curd


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

coffee


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 27, 2007)

leaf


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 27, 2007)

So which one is Mr Acid? I can't remember.


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

bud


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 27, 2007)

Mr Blobby


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

pink


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 27, 2007)

purple


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 27, 2007)

lilac


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 27, 2007)

aubergines


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 27, 2007)

plax


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 27, 2007)

mouthwash


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 27, 2007)

snuffleupagus


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 30, 2007)

Muppets


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 30, 2007)

animal


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 30, 2007)

drums


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 30, 2007)

bongo


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 30, 2007)

um


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 30, 2007)

hesitate


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 30, 2007)

pause


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 30, 2007)

rewind


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 30, 2007)

unwind


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 30, 2007)

chill


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 30, 2007)

nip


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 30, 2007)

ring


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 30, 2007)

bell


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 30, 2007)

end


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 30, 2007)

long


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 30, 2007)

short


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 30, 2007)

miget


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 30, 2007)

dwarf


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 30, 2007)

pixie


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 30, 2007)

elf


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 30, 2007)

santa


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 30, 2007)

reindeer


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 30, 2007)

no sun


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 30, 2007)

cloudy


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 30, 2007)

overcast


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 30, 2007)

grey


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 30, 2007)

boring


----------



## icklefairy (Apr 30, 2007)

dull


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 30, 2007)

drab


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 30, 2007)

drape


----------



## madonrubber (Apr 30, 2007)

hang


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 30, 2007)

nail


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 30, 2007)

jesus


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 30, 2007)

jeronimo


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

Arango


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

wobble


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

Weebles


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

weevils


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

beetle


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

lennon


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

singer


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

opera


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

house


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

bungalow


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

brick


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

lego


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

men


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

women


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

group


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

band


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

rubber


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

madon


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

:d


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

p


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

crazy


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

mental


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

looney


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

tunes


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

sounds


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

noises


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

groans


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

moans


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

gasps


----------



## munkeeunit (May 1, 2007)

guffaw


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

shriek


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

scream


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

cry


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

baby


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

babe


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

hot


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

raunchy


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

steamy


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

saucy


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

ketchup


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

heinz


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

beans


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

toast


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

bread


----------



## madonrubber (May 1, 2007)

money


----------



## icklefairy (May 1, 2007)

spider


----------



## munkeeunit (May 1, 2007)

fangs


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

bite


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

chew


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 2, 2007)

Nihonshu.


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

Sake


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 2, 2007)

Takusan o nomimasu


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

drunk


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 2, 2007)

Ima


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

ditto


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

same


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

similar


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

opposite


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

unalike


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

like


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

love


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

lust


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

desire


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

want


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

demand


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

Dominate


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

command


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

obey


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

adhere


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

stick


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

glue


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

sniff


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

snort


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

powder


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

gun


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

machine


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

contraption


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

device


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

appliance


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

kitchen


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

sink


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

float


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

armbands


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

swimming


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

drowning


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

kissoflife


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

resuscitate


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

first aid


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

ambulance


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

bay


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

seaside


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

sand


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

castle


----------



## madonrubber (May 2, 2007)

roy


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

deaded


----------



## munkeeunit (May 2, 2007)

dreaded


----------



## icklefairy (May 2, 2007)

reggae


----------



## munkeeunit (May 2, 2007)

In Your Jeggae


----------



## madonrubber (May 3, 2007)

pants (in your)


----------



## icklefairy (May 3, 2007)

keks


----------



## madonrubber (May 3, 2007)

trousers


----------



## icklefairy (May 3, 2007)

pantaloons


----------



## madonrubber (May 3, 2007)

fancy dress


----------



## icklefairy (May 3, 2007)

fairy


----------



## madonrubber (May 3, 2007)

ickle


----------



## icklefairy (May 3, 2007)

wee


----------



## madonrubber (May 3, 2007)

yes


----------



## icklefairy (May 3, 2007)

affirmative


----------



## madonrubber (May 3, 2007)

action


----------



## icklefairy (May 3, 2007)

man


----------



## munkeeunit (May 3, 2007)

brain


----------



## icklefairy (May 4, 2007)

strain


----------



## munkeeunit (May 4, 2007)

injury


----------



## fizzerbird (May 4, 2007)

Pain


----------



## munkeeunit (May 4, 2007)

free


----------



## Strumpet (May 4, 2007)

love


----------



## munkeeunit (May 4, 2007)

train


----------



## fizzerbird (May 6, 2007)

ticket


----------



## munkeeunit (May 6, 2007)

"She's got her ticket
I think she gonna use it
I think she going to fly away
No one should try and stop her
Persuade her with their power
She says that her mind is made
Up"


Tracy Chapman


----------



## fizzerbird (May 6, 2007)

Driving


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 7, 2007)

Kicking


----------



## Swan (May 8, 2007)

ticking


----------



## icklefairy (May 8, 2007)

crossing


----------



## munkeeunit (May 8, 2007)

zebra


----------



## icklefairy (May 8, 2007)

pelican


----------



## llantwit (May 8, 2007)

Toucan


----------



## Dic Penderyn (May 8, 2007)

club


----------



## munkeeunit (May 8, 2007)

seven


----------



## Jim2k5 (May 11, 2007)

number


----------



## icklefairy (May 11, 2007)

digit


----------



## icklefairy (May 11, 2007)

digit


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 11, 2007)

finger


----------



## Swan (May 11, 2007)

buffet


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 11, 2007)

wind


----------



## nwnm (May 12, 2007)

evacuate


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 12, 2007)

war


----------



## nwnm (May 12, 2007)

Edwin Starr


----------



## fizzerbird (May 13, 2007)

We going back to multiple words again is it?


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2007)

Noez!


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2007)

absolutely nothing


----------



## munkeeunit (May 13, 2007)

say it again


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2007)

huh


----------



## munkeeunit (May 13, 2007)

erm?


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2007)

absoloutely nothing
<keep up munks>


----------



## munkeeunit (May 13, 2007)

say it again  

*war what is it good for? absolutely nothing! say it again!*


----------



## munkeeunit (May 13, 2007)

War, huh, yeah
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Uh-huh
War, huh, yeah
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Say it again, y'all


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 14, 2007)

War is pretty good for death.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 14, 2007)

destruction


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 14, 2007)

of innocent lives


----------



## nwnm (May 14, 2007)

bush


----------



## icklefairy (May 14, 2007)

burning


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 14, 2007)

Spear


----------



## icklefairy (May 14, 2007)

arrow


----------



## munkeeunit (May 14, 2007)

frog


----------



## nwnm (May 14, 2007)

kermit


----------



## fizzerbird (May 14, 2007)

stairs


----------



## icklefairy (May 15, 2007)

steps


----------



## munkeeunit (May 15, 2007)

christmas


----------



## icklefairy (May 15, 2007)

tree


----------



## munkeeunit (May 16, 2007)

top


----------



## nwnm (May 16, 2007)

hat


----------



## icklefairy (May 16, 2007)

porkpie


----------



## nwnm (May 16, 2007)

trilby


----------



## icklefairy (May 16, 2007)

bowler


----------



## nwnm (May 16, 2007)

soup


----------



## munkeeunit (May 16, 2007)

starter


----------



## icklefairy (May 16, 2007)

finisher


----------



## munkeeunit (May 16, 2007)

flourish


----------



## icklefairy (May 16, 2007)

grow


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 16, 2007)

Cock


----------



## icklefairy (May 16, 2007)

stop


----------



## ozrictentgal (May 16, 2007)

go


----------



## icklefairy (May 16, 2007)

start


----------



## munkeeunit (May 16, 2007)

marmalade


----------



## icklefairy (May 16, 2007)

cat


----------



## Dic Penderyn (May 16, 2007)

bulldozer


----------



## icklefairy (May 16, 2007)

fraggle


----------



## munkeeunit (May 16, 2007)

rock


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 16, 2007)

lick


----------



## fizzerbird (May 17, 2007)

Lolly


----------



## Jim2k5 (May 17, 2007)

pop


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2007)

crackle


----------



## jjlewenzo (May 17, 2007)

snap


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 17, 2007)

cracker


----------



## Swan (May 17, 2007)

Jack


----------



## icklefairy (May 17, 2007)

spratt


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2007)

twat


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2007)

berk


----------



## munkeeunit (May 17, 2007)

shire


----------



## RiaMia (May 17, 2007)

horse


----------



## icklefairy (May 17, 2007)

pony


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2007)

feed


----------



## icklefairy (May 17, 2007)

bottle


----------



## fizzerbird (May 17, 2007)

glaze


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 17, 2007)

cherry


----------



## fizzerbird (May 17, 2007)

blossom


----------



## icklefairy (May 18, 2007)

spring


----------



## munkeeunit (May 18, 2007)

bloom


----------



## Chocolatbutton (May 18, 2007)

in eck...!


----------



## munkeeunit (May 19, 2007)

Ecky-Thump!


----------



## lunatrick (May 19, 2007)

e ba gum


----------



## fizzerbird (May 19, 2007)

lass


----------



## munkeeunit (May 19, 2007)

locks


----------



## Biddlybee (May 19, 2007)

keys


----------



## munkeeunit (May 19, 2007)

keyboards


----------



## fizzerbird (May 19, 2007)

typing


----------



## munkeeunit (May 20, 2007)

pool


----------



## Biddlybee (May 20, 2007)

lido


----------



## munkeeunit (May 20, 2007)

libido


----------



## ddraig (May 20, 2007)

labia


----------



## munkeeunit (May 20, 2007)

clitoris


----------



## fizzerbird (May 20, 2007)

rub


----------



## munkeeunit (May 20, 2007)

stroke


----------



## fizzerbird (May 20, 2007)

paralisis (sp)


----------



## Janh (May 20, 2007)

Parachute


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2007)

As useful as a *concrete *



			
				Janh said:
			
		

> Parachute


----------



## munkeeunit (May 20, 2007)

cartoons


----------



## icklefairy (May 21, 2007)

dangermouse


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 21, 2007)

I


----------



## icklefairy (May 21, 2007)

E


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 21, 2007)

by


----------



## icklefairy (May 21, 2007)

gum


----------



## madonrubber (May 21, 2007)

tree


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 21, 2007)

eert


----------



## Jim2k5 (May 21, 2007)

damn, ATOMIC SUPLEX beat me to it


----------



## icklefairy (May 21, 2007)

pants


----------



## madonrubber (May 21, 2007)

tight


----------



## icklefairy (May 21, 2007)

mean


----------



## madonrubber (May 21, 2007)

unfair


----------



## icklefairy (May 21, 2007)

raining


----------



## madonrubber (May 21, 2007)

wet


----------



## icklefairy (May 21, 2007)

dry


----------



## madonrubber (May 21, 2007)

Humour


----------



## icklefairy (May 21, 2007)

funny


----------



## madonrubber (May 22, 2007)

ha ha


----------



## icklefairy (May 22, 2007)

giggle


----------



## madonrubber (May 22, 2007)

chuckle


----------



## icklefairy (May 22, 2007)

brothers


----------



## madonrubber (May 22, 2007)

blood


----------



## icklefairy (May 22, 2007)

scab


----------



## icklefairy (May 22, 2007)

scab


----------



## madonrubber (May 22, 2007)

clot


----------



## icklefairy (May 22, 2007)

cream


----------



## madonrubber (May 22, 2007)

tart


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 22, 2007)

Sword of omens give me sight beyond sight.


----------



## icklefairy (May 22, 2007)

psychic


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 22, 2007)

By the power of grey skull

I have the power.


----------



## madonrubber (May 22, 2007)

battlecat


----------



## icklefairy (May 22, 2007)

she ra


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 22, 2007)

I'm the urban stuntman that makes eastwood look so fine.


----------



## madonrubber (May 22, 2007)

The Fall Guy


----------



## icklefairy (May 22, 2007)

fallguy


----------



## madonrubber (May 22, 2007)

:0p


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 22, 2007)

The new Shmoo?


----------



## munkeeunit (May 22, 2007)

mr magoo


----------



## madonrubber (May 22, 2007)

Billy Jo


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 22, 2007)

I've never be with anything less than a nine, so fine.


----------



## icklefairy (May 22, 2007)

random


----------



## madonrubber (May 22, 2007)

randomness


----------



## bendeus (May 22, 2007)

nematode deckchair


----------



## madonrubber (May 22, 2007)

suntan


----------



## gentlegreen (May 22, 2007)

Tango


----------



## madonrubber (May 22, 2007)

dale winton


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 22, 2007)

It looks peaceful enough.

Yeah, so does a bear trap.


----------



## icklefairy (May 22, 2007)

snare


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2007)

drum


----------



## icklefairy (May 24, 2007)

bongo


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 24, 2007)

Too orangey for crows


----------



## ginger_syn (May 25, 2007)

tangerine


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2007)

Hairy Lemon


----------



## gentlegreen (May 25, 2007)

sherbet dab


----------



## munkeeunit (May 25, 2007)

fiddle sticks


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2007)

Fruit Parade


----------



## munkeeunit (May 25, 2007)

gay pride march


----------



## icklefairy (May 30, 2007)

brighton


----------



## Dic Penderyn (May 30, 2007)

Be 'Right On'


----------



## icklefairy (May 30, 2007)

Pc


----------



## Greebo (May 30, 2007)

Microshit


----------



## icklefairy (May 31, 2007)

mac


----------



## nwnm (Jun 19, 2007)

donalds


----------



## ddraig (Jun 19, 2007)

murderingshitcuntbastards

<unrelated>nwnm! where ya been, ya well?</unrelated>


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 19, 2007)

Harsh (but very fair )



<alsounrelated> yeh! nwnm! elloooo  </alsounrelated>


----------



## icklefairy (Jun 20, 2007)

severe


----------



## nwnm (Jun 20, 2007)

wind up   < unrelated: not bad - still having pc probs, still suspended, had holiday....>


----------



## icklefairy (Jun 20, 2007)

hoax


----------



## Belushi (Jun 20, 2007)

holocaust


----------



## icklefairy (Jun 20, 2007)

genocide


----------



## nwnm (Jun 21, 2007)

never again


----------



## icklefairy (Jun 22, 2007)

Finite


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 22, 2007)

in


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 22, 2007)

infidel


----------



## Swan (Jun 22, 2007)

infidelity


----------



## nwnm (Jun 22, 2007)

brilliant


----------



## Greebo (Jun 22, 2007)

diamond


----------



## nwnm (Jun 23, 2007)

crazy


----------



## ddraig (Jun 23, 2007)

shine on


----------



## nwnm (Jun 23, 2007)

syd barrett


----------



## icklefairy (Jun 25, 2007)

Diamond


----------



## Swan (Jun 25, 2007)

Blood


----------



## icklefairy (Jun 26, 2007)

clot


----------



## llantwit (Jun 26, 2007)

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## icklefairy (Jun 26, 2007)

Wuss


----------



## nwnm (Jun 26, 2007)

abbott


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 26, 2007)

costello


*waves at nwnm!*


----------



## nwnm (Jun 27, 2007)

elvis


*blows kiss at the beautiful strumpet*


----------



## Greebo (Jun 27, 2007)

pelvis


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 28, 2007)

floor


----------



## ddraig (Jun 28, 2007)

ed - as in floored

(we might have to give this thread up you know  what with it being over the database tasking 4,000 posts)


----------



## llantwit (Jun 28, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> ed - as in floored
> 
> (we might have to give this thread up you know  what with it being over the database tasking 4,000 posts)


What does that mean - does the system give up after 4000?
Boo.
It's what's keeping the Weslh forum going at the moment.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 28, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> ed - as in floored


Ceilinged


----------



## nwnm (Jun 28, 2007)

we'll have to start word association 2 - see you all there folks


----------



## ddraig (Jun 28, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> What does that mean - does the system give up after 4000?
> Boo.
> It's what's keeping the Weslh forum going at the moment.


apparently it's much more taxing on the database and contributes massively to the slowing down of late. (see other capped threads like, lonely hearts, wasting your bandwidth etc)
anyway it might be something like 4,072 or something like that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2007)

Can I be last in then?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 28, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Can I be last in then?



no! u ain't a Welsh


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2007)

I lived in Cardiff once.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 28, 2007)

ooh where to butt?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 29, 2007)

ok, so in the interests of board stability (and to give the welsh some points in their silly postcount game):
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=212678


----------

